# Weekly Competition 2022-37



## Mike Hughey (Sep 13, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R2 F' U2 F' R U2 R U2 R' U'
*2. *U R F' R2 F R U' R2 U' R' U
*3. *R' F R' U' F' U2 F' U2 F' R U'
*4. *R F' R' U F U' R U2 R F' R2
*5. *U2 F' U' R' U' R F' U' R' U2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U L' B2 D' U L2 D2 R2 B2 U B' R' F2 D F' D U' R2 D'
*2. *R' B2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U2 L B D2 F R D' B L U L B'
*3. *L B2 L' D R2 F' L2 D2 L2 D L' B L2 B2 D U'
*4. *L2 B D' R' B L2 D2 B' U R D2 B' R2 B' L2 U2 R2 F D2
*5. *L U2 B2 D2 B D2 L2 B F D U R U' L D2 U F R D'

*4x4x4*
*1. *R' U' L2 B L2 U2 R2 F' D2 B L2 D2 L' F2 L' U F B2 L' F2 Fw2 D2 L' Uw2 B R Uw2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 U2 L' F Uw Fw2 B L2 U' F Rw' Uw' L' B2 Rw2 U
*2. *R2 B U2 F2 D2 L' B2 R' L' D2 F2 L' B D R' B R2 U2 R2 L Fw2 Rw2 D B2 Rw2 D' R D2 Fw2 D' L U2 Fw U Rw2 B Rw' Uw' D Rw' L' D Fw' Rw'
*3. *F2 R D R2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' R D F' L B D F R U2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 D R Uw2 B2 R' B2 Rw2 U' L' U2 Fw' Rw2 F R Rw' F D Fw' D2 Fw2 L' D
*4. *U' R D B' R L U' L2 D2 B U2 F' L2 B D2 U2 B2 L' B' D Rw2 B R' Uw2 Rw2 F' R' Uw2 L2 F U2 B Uw U' B D' L2 Uw Fw U Fw2 U2 R Fw
*5. *B2 D' L' D' L2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 F' U' F R' F D2 F Fw2 D2 R Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 R' F2 U R Uw2 L' Fw L' D L2 D2 Rw' F U B2 Rw Fw R' D2

*5x5x5*
*1. *F Fw Uw F R' B2 R' Uw Bw' L' Dw Lw2 Uw Lw D B' U Fw L D2 B F' L' Uw' L U' Uw' D2 Rw2 Lw' F Bw Dw L' D2 Uw U Lw' D2 Bw2 L2 Uw U Fw' Dw2 L Uw' Rw R F B2 R' Rw Lw' Bw D' Bw Lw' Fw2 L
*2. *Uw2 B2 Rw' Fw' D' Lw' B2 R2 F Dw2 Rw2 R Fw2 L2 Lw Fw' U Uw B' Uw' F2 Fw2 Rw' D' R2 L F2 Lw Fw Rw Bw' U Rw Fw2 Uw' D Fw2 Rw' Bw' Rw Uw Rw' Uw Dw2 F' R' U Uw Dw D Lw2 Uw Fw' Dw2 D2 L' U L2 D Bw'
*3. *F' D' Rw' U' R2 Lw F' D2 F2 Rw L' Lw2 Fw' Uw2 Bw2 Uw Dw2 Lw F L' Bw2 Lw2 R' Rw L' Uw2 U Dw D R2 B2 Lw' Bw D B' Dw' F2 L2 B R Fw2 L2 Lw2 U Lw2 Dw F' Bw' Rw U' D Rw2 Bw2 B2 Uw Bw2 D' Fw' L Uw
*4. *Lw Rw2 L Dw R2 Uw2 Rw' U2 D2 Uw2 F Rw D R U2 Dw F2 Uw2 D' Dw2 F' B R2 Rw' F D2 B U Dw L Bw Uw Lw' Rw' D' B' L' Rw' Fw' B2 R2 L D Fw Rw' F2 D' Uw2 F R2 Rw' L2 B' Bw' Fw F' Lw2 F' B' D
*5. *B Lw' Rw2 Uw B2 U2 B2 U' Lw Fw' B' Lw' L' U Rw' L' D Rw' R2 Uw U2 Rw2 B2 Dw2 Uw' L' F2 D2 Fw' Bw' F Dw' Fw' Uw' R2 Bw2 R' Rw' Uw2 U2 Bw2 F U2 D' Lw' D Uw' Bw2 R L' Bw' Fw2 R Bw2 Uw2 B' R Rw' F' Lw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *L Uw' R 3Uw' Lw2 B' R Rw B2 3Rw2 Lw2 Uw' Bw R 3Fw' D B2 R' Dw 3Uw B2 F Fw' Lw' U2 3Fw U' B Bw R2 3Fw' Bw2 3Uw F2 U' F' Fw Bw L D2 Lw2 B' L Dw' D' L' Fw2 L2 D' R2 Uw D2 U2 Fw R' B Fw' R 3Uw R 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Rw U2 D R 3Uw' Lw F' U L' Fw2 F2 Lw 3Rw Dw2 Rw2 L' D2 R
*2. *L2 Lw' Bw' 3Fw R' 3Fw U' R' U2 Dw2 F' D' Fw2 R L2 Uw' Dw' 3Uw2 3Fw' B U2 Dw' D Bw U2 Rw 3Fw' Rw' Lw' Fw2 3Rw Bw2 R D U Lw' L2 Uw' Bw Dw' U Uw2 B' Uw2 F Rw D2 Bw' R2 L2 Lw' B' Fw Dw2 U2 Lw Rw' Fw L' Uw' Lw' Fw L R' F2 U' 3Fw' Lw L2 3Fw' B2 3Uw' Fw Bw2 D2 3Fw Uw' Fw' Bw' Rw'
*3. *R Bw2 R2 U Lw' 3Fw L2 D Fw 3Uw2 Uw Lw2 R U2 D' Fw Bw' 3Uw' 3Rw Dw D' Uw Fw2 3Fw2 R' L F2 3Fw D' Rw' D' U Rw' Uw2 F Dw2 3Fw2 F2 Bw2 U2 Bw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 U' Rw2 3Uw Uw2 Bw 3Uw2 U B2 3Rw 3Uw' Lw R2 Uw Fw2 B' 3Fw2 Lw2 U Rw' 3Uw 3Fw L2 3Uw Uw2 Fw' L F Uw' F' Fw2 Uw' Bw2 3Rw2 L F Uw D'
*4. *3Fw Rw L' 3Uw R' B2 3Uw2 3Rw' Dw' D Bw B' 3Fw2 F2 U' 3Uw2 Bw' Rw' Uw2 3Rw' R' Lw2 Dw2 B2 3Fw2 F' Rw R' L' 3Uw' Fw' L2 Dw2 Uw U R2 3Rw2 Bw L Fw' Rw 3Fw2 L' Uw' Dw' 3Rw' U' 3Rw2 Uw2 L' 3Fw2 L2 U 3Fw2 3Rw2 F2 3Uw' 3Fw2 Bw' 3Rw' R' B 3Rw Lw2 L2 U' B2 R' Dw2 Bw Fw' B2 Dw D Uw L Uw' 3Uw2 3Fw 3Uw'
*5. *Bw' Fw' Rw' D' F2 3Fw2 Rw' Fw' 3Uw' R Uw' B' U B2 Bw' D F' B2 D Lw2 F' Lw' Rw' R2 L2 D2 F 3Fw' B2 U B Fw2 Dw Lw2 D2 Rw D2 Uw R' D' 3Rw Bw L' F Lw Bw R' Lw2 D Uw' R Uw' Rw2 Bw Dw D U Fw2 D 3Uw' Lw' F L' Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 U Lw' B' Dw 3Rw' Fw2 Lw R2 3Rw' U2 3Rw Dw Fw' 3Rw2

*7x7x7*
*1. *Lw2 L B2 Bw Dw' 3Rw2 Bw' U Bw' Uw2 3Lw2 L' Rw2 3Uw Lw2 3Dw' Fw' Rw2 F 3Rw' Uw' R2 Rw2 U2 3Fw U' R2 3Bw2 3Rw' B 3Dw D F2 Bw2 3Rw' U' Lw2 3Fw' 3Lw Rw Fw2 L2 B' Rw2 Uw F2 R 3Dw2 3Lw 3Uw' Rw Lw2 U2 B' 3Fw2 Dw 3Lw' Lw' F Lw' R' 3Uw B' 3Rw 3Bw 3Fw Rw2 3Dw Dw2 Lw2 R F2 3Bw Dw' R Dw2 3Rw2 3Lw 3Dw2 3Uw U Fw D2 R2 Uw' 3Dw' D' Lw' F' L2 Fw' 3Fw D L2 3Dw2 3Fw Uw2 3Uw2 3Lw' Lw'
*2. *R2 D F2 Uw 3Uw2 3Rw 3Bw' L' Dw2 3Uw Bw' 3Dw2 Dw 3Rw2 Dw L2 3Dw' Fw U2 L 3Fw2 3Lw B' Rw2 3Dw' 3Uw' Uw' Lw' Rw 3Bw2 R' Bw' Lw' 3Dw' F' 3Bw2 B Rw2 U 3Lw' 3Uw2 3Rw2 Lw U' F' U' Fw' 3Dw2 3Fw U2 Uw2 3Rw2 Rw' R' 3Dw Dw 3Fw Fw Dw 3Bw' Bw2 Dw Bw 3Lw2 3Rw2 F2 Fw Lw' Bw' Dw2 3Dw R Uw' D' Fw' 3Bw2 Dw' U Lw' D2 Lw R' Bw' Uw Bw2 R' Fw D2 3Rw2 R' 3Lw' Lw Dw2 3Rw' Dw2 3Dw' F Uw' 3Fw2 Uw'
*3. *3Bw 3Lw2 L' Uw' 3Fw' Fw2 R2 3Uw' 3Lw2 Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw F2 B Fw2 3Uw' Lw 3Lw' Rw' B' 3Uw Rw' 3Lw2 3Fw2 D' U2 3Fw2 3Dw2 3Rw2 R D 3Bw U2 3Fw' Bw L2 Dw D 3Lw' Rw Uw2 L2 Fw' Bw B2 U2 Dw2 Uw 3Dw' Fw' Dw' 3Bw' R' B F' 3Dw2 3Bw' Bw' Dw' Bw' Lw L2 Fw2 L2 3Lw B Lw 3Rw 3Dw2 Uw2 Rw 3Dw' D R B2 Uw2 L D2 Lw' 3Fw' F' 3Lw' Dw2 3Dw' 3Uw 3Fw2 Dw2 3Bw L2 F' D' 3Rw2 Uw Lw' R2 Fw L2 3Fw2 B2 3Lw2
*4. *Dw2 B2 3Lw2 3Dw' 3Lw 3Bw 3Uw R2 3Fw Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw Fw' 3Fw2 3Bw F2 3Dw2 B2 3Lw 3Uw' Rw U2 F U2 3Bw Bw2 B 3Lw 3Fw D2 Dw 3Bw F 3Uw Fw' Uw' Fw2 R B' U Rw 3Dw B' D2 Bw U2 3Rw 3Bw2 Fw Lw B Rw R Dw2 F' Uw2 U 3Fw2 Uw2 D' Bw2 3Rw Uw B2 Uw' L U2 Dw' 3Uw Lw 3Bw' Rw2 3Uw' Lw Rw' 3Lw 3Dw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 Fw R 3Fw Uw2 L2 Dw 3Lw Bw Dw2 L' R' D2 Bw' 3Lw2 L' Rw U2 R2 Uw' L Rw'
*5. *Fw' Lw Uw' F' B 3Dw2 3Uw' R2 U' R D2 L2 Uw' Bw2 3Bw' R2 Dw 3Dw' Fw' 3Dw2 3Lw Bw2 Uw Fw 3Rw2 L 3Lw Uw' F Bw' U' Dw 3Rw2 Fw2 L' Lw 3Uw 3Lw 3Dw' U2 Fw' Lw' Dw' Lw2 3Bw F' R2 U' F2 3Dw' D2 B 3Uw L' Bw' Dw2 Fw2 3Dw' Fw' B2 R 3Fw2 R' Lw 3Rw D2 Rw2 Dw 3Fw 3Bw2 3Dw2 L' 3Uw' Fw D 3Rw2 B 3Dw2 Lw2 L' Bw 3Dw2 Uw' D B2 Rw2 F' 3Uw2 L2 Rw' Bw Rw' Dw2 D2 3Uw' 3Dw' 3Lw' Fw' 3Rw2 U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F' U2 F' U' R U' R U R' U'
*2. *U R U' F U' F U' R2 U' R' U
*3. *R U' R2 F' U2 F R U2 F U' F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' U2 B2 F2 L2 D U R2 L B R D' L F' R2 U2 B2 D' L2 Uw
*2. *B2 F2 U B2 U' L2 U2 B2 D L R' D' B L2 R' B2 L' F' L2 F2 Rw Uw2
*3. *L2 U B' L2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' L2 F' R F' L R D' R2 F' L' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L B U2 L F2 R' B2 L' U2 R F2 D U R B2 D R' D2 F' Uw2 B' D2 L Fw2 L' F2 R Uw2 Fw2 L Fw2 B' Uw' D F' L' Uw2 U2 Fw U2 D Rw R Fw' Rw' y'
*2. *F U B U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 D' F R' U' L' R F R D Rw2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 D R' L2 U' Fw2 R' U' Fw D2 F L' F2 Uw' Rw Fw2 R2 B' Uw L' B' z y2
*3. *L' F2 R U2 B2 D R B U2 R2 B R2 U2 F' L2 F2 R2 U R B2 Rw2 Fw2 F' R2 F U' Rw2 U F' D' F2 Rw Fw2 F' Rw D Rw F' Uw' L2 Fw D2 Fw2 B2 z' y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw B2 Fw2 Bw D' R U Fw2 Dw2 Fw Lw F' L D2 L' Bw2 F Uw2 R L' Dw F B' Lw' U Fw B U' Rw Lw D B D' U2 Fw Dw F' Rw2 F' B D2 Fw2 U2 Rw L' R2 D L2 F Dw F B Bw' D' F' Dw2 Fw2 Bw L' Uw2 3Rw
*2. *R' U D' Fw Bw B' D' Dw Fw U2 Bw' Fw Uw2 Rw2 Bw' D2 Uw L2 F2 U' B Fw L' Lw2 Fw Dw L' Rw' U2 Uw F2 L Uw' Lw Bw Rw R' Lw B Lw' Dw R Fw' Dw B2 Rw' Dw F2 Uw2 D Dw' R F Dw F Uw2 Lw2 Bw Rw2 Bw2 3Rw
*3. *Rw2 R' B Lw Fw R' B Uw L Uw2 Bw' U Fw' Lw' L R U D Dw' Uw' Rw B2 L Dw' D2 U F L2 Bw2 D Lw2 U Lw' Bw2 F2 R' Lw2 Fw' Bw D' R' Fw' U' Uw' Fw D' U' R' F D' U Uw F' D' F' Rw2 Uw L D2 F2 3Fw' 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' Uw2 3Uw Dw F 3Rw' F' Fw' D' L2 R2 B' F' 3Uw' B2 F2 D Rw Dw' L2 3Fw' 3Rw' F2 Lw' Bw2 3Rw' 3Fw Rw Lw' D' Rw' Uw' L R Dw Uw' Lw2 U 3Uw' Fw2 U2 Bw2 D2 F2 Lw 3Fw' B R Lw2 B Fw' F D' Fw D' B2 Rw Bw' 3Rw Rw2 Uw2 U2 Lw' L2 3Rw' Dw R' Lw2 F2 B 3Rw2 Lw R' Rw2 B2 R2 U2 3Fw' Rw2 F' z y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Fw Uw F 3Uw' 3Dw F Fw2 Bw 3Rw2 Dw Rw L Lw 3Fw' 3Dw2 B Uw Rw2 U' 3Lw' 3Uw2 3Lw2 Bw2 U' 3Rw2 D 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Bw' Lw 3Uw2 R2 3Lw U' Bw' Rw' 3Fw' 3Rw' R D' Uw2 Fw D' Dw2 3Rw' 3Bw2 3Fw2 B Fw2 F2 3Dw U2 Dw 3Rw 3Lw' F' Uw' 3Uw2 Lw R2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Uw2 3Bw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 Uw2 D R U' Rw' L2 Lw F Dw Lw2 3Lw L' Dw' U2 D B 3Bw' Fw 3Uw Rw 3Bw2 3Fw2 Fw2 D' L B Dw Bw2 Fw2 U' 3Uw2 Dw 3Dw2 R z y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F L' F L' F2 B' D' B2 D R2 D F2 R2 F U2 B2 U
*2. *D B2 D' L2 R2 F' D2 B' D F' U2 L' B' L' U B F Rw
*3. *F2 L B2 U2 R' U2 L B L2 D' R D2 B2 R' B2 F2 L B Uw
*4. *L2 R2 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 B' U2 F2 R' B2 L U B D2 R F' R2 B2 Rw Uw'
*5. *D' F' L2 F2 U2 L' D2 B2 R U2 L' F2 U' B L' B' D R' U2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*6. *D2 L D2 B2 R' U2 R F D2 B L2 D' L' R' U' F2 R' D' Rw' Uw'
*7. *L2 F2 R2 D B2 D' B' L B2 R F2 U L' B U2 L' D2 U' Fw' Uw2
*8. *R2 F2 R F' U2 R2 B' F' U2 F' D L B2 F2 D' L R' D' Rw2 Uw'
*9. *U2 F2 D F D R' B U B R' F2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U L2 Fw' Uw'
*10. *D' L2 D L2 U' B2 R' F' R' F' D' B F' L F2 R' B U' Rw2
*11. *R' B2 D2 B2 L' R2 U2 B2 F' U2 L D L2 B D F' R D' U' Rw2 Uw2
*12. *B' L U B' L2 U2 B' U' R D2 L' F2 U2 B' U2 R2 F U2 Fw' Uw
*13. *R' F U' F2 D B2 U R2 F2 L2 D' L' B2 F' U F' R' F' U Fw Uw2
*14. *B L' F' B R' L' U F' R U' B2 R' F2 B2 D2 R' L' U2
*15. *U' R2 U' L2 D U F2 L2 F L B2 R' U F R' B D L2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*16. *L' F L2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L B L' B2 L B2 D U R Fw'
*17. *D2 R2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 D' F U B2 L2 R D' F2 U2 F' Rw
*18. *R' F D L' B' D' B2 U F B2 D2 B' R2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 B Rw' Uw2
*19. *R2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 F' D' L' B2 F' U' R2 B' F2 U2 R Fw
*20. *U2 F2 L B' U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B D2 F' L' B2 L' D2 U Rw Uw'
*21. *L2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 F U2 R' D' L' B2 L2 F' R2 U B2 F2 R' Fw Uw2
*22. *R' L' F D' B2 D2 R F2 U2 R2 U D2 L2 D2 B2 R' B L' B Rw'
*23. *D F B' L2 U' B R B L' B2 L2 D2 R' U2 B2 U2 R D2 U L' Fw' Uw
*24. *D F' U' R' D L U2 D L F2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' B U2 Rw2 Uw
*25. *B' U' B L2 U' F2 U2 R D R2 D2 B2 U F2 R' L2 B L2 Uw'
*26. *B2 U F2 D L2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 B R D R B2 U2 B' F' R' F' Rw2 Uw'
*27. *R2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 U' L' B2 R B F' R B L R B2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*28. *L' U2 R' F2 L2 B U2 B' U2 F' R2 D' R' D' L F L B L' Fw Uw
*29. *U2 L' D2 F' U' F2 R2 B2 U B2 U' L' B' R2 D R' F L' D Rw2 Uw
*30. *L2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 D L' U B2 F U' F2 R F' U' F2 U' Rw'
*31. *F2 L2 F U F2 D' B' L' B' R L D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' B Rw Uw'
*32. *D F' L F' R F2 L2 D' U R2 F2 D F2 B D' F' D2 L2 F2 D' Fw Uw'
*33. *D L D F2 R2 L B' D' B2 R2 B' R2 D2 L2 F R2 B' U2 L Fw' Uw'
*34. *R' F' B' R B' R D' F2 D2 R' F' U F2 U' L2 U D2 B2 D Fw Uw
*35. *U' L2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 R2 B D2 R' U R' D R' U' L2 B2 Uw'
*36. *F' U2 B L2 U' B R' D L2 F' D2 F2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*37. *D' U2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 L F' L U L' U B2 R2 F' R2 D2 Rw2 Uw
*38. *B2 D' B2 L' U' R2 F B2 D R' U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R' D2 L' U2 Rw
*39. *D' B2 R D2 R F2 R2 B2 R B' U' B' R2 F' D2 L2 U' L F2 Uw
*40. *L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L U2 B2 L' R' D' B' F U L2 D2 Fw' Uw
*41. *R2 B U B2 R2 F' D' L' B2 R L U2 L U2 D' B2 U2 B' Rw Uw'
*42. *R B2 D' F U B' U R2 L F' L' F2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 Uw2
*43. *D2 B U2 L2 B U R B2 D' F' U2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 B' R2 F' U' Fw
*44. *L' U R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 D F' U' R F2 R U B F L D2 Rw' Uw'
*45. *L' U2 B' D2 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 F L2 D B' U2 L2 U F' U2 R' U Fw' Uw
*46. *U' B2 R U' F' R' F R2 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 B U2 R' F L Uw2
*47. *F U2 R B2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 L D' B R U F2 U2 F' R' Fw Uw'
*48. *F2 U2 B2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 L2 R' U2 B' R' D' R D' U B U' Fw' Uw2
*49. *R2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 B F2 U2 R U' B D' R' B' R' B' L Fw' Uw
*50. *R' U2 L2 F2 U2 L F2 R F D' R' D' F L' B' D2 R' B' Rw' Uw'
*51. *R' L2 D2 B' D2 F' L2 R2 F2 D F2 R D' R F2 D2 L' F R Fw'
*52. *B U2 L' F2 R F2 U2 F2 L D2 R U L' U B' L U' L' D' Rw' Uw2
*53. *R2 D B2 L2 D2 R' L F R' U' R' B2 L' B2 R F2 L U2 L' U2 Rw' Uw2
*54. *L2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 L U L' U L' R2 D2 U2 B D2 U' Fw Uw
*55. *B L2 B2 F' L2 D2 B F' D2 U' F L R B D' F2 R B2 U2 L2 Fw Uw
*56. *U' L2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L B' D' F2 L2 D F' L R' B U F' Rw' Uw2
*57. *F2 U2 R2 B' U D2 L D B D L U R2 F2 U R2 B2 U' D Rw' Uw2
*58. *F2 B2 D2 B' R2 D R' U B' F2 L' D2 L' U2 R U2 R B D' Fw Uw2
*59. *L2 R2 U F2 D' U2 R' D' B F' U2 L U2 L2 U' B' F R2 Fw Uw2
*60. *F2 U R2 D' F2 U F2 L' B' F' L D' B' L2 U L U L F2 Rw2 Uw
*61. *B2 R2 D B2 R2 D' U' L' B2 R' B2 U' R' B' D' L' R2 B2 U Rw' Uw2
*62. *R' B U2 R2 B2 D2 L R U2 R D2 U' R B' U' B L2 D' B' Rw' Uw'
*63. *R' U' R' U' L2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 R' F' L2 B F L2 U2 R2 Fw Uw2
*64. *D2 L' B' D2 L D2 F' B U' B' F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D L' Fw' Uw'
*65. *U2 F B' D F' D' R' D' U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B R2 L U' Rw2 Uw
*66. *F2 L2 D B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 F U2 R D' U' R2 B2 L' D R U Rw Uw2
*67. *U2 L' U' R2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 R B' L2 F U L2 D R' U Rw2 Uw
*68. *B L2 D L2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L U' F' D2 L' D R' B2 L Fw
*69. *R2 U' F2 U' R F' D2 F' D2 L2 B2 R D2 R2 B2 U2 D' F2 Rw
*70. *F2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 B R' D' U2 F' L U' B2 D2 U L' D' Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L' B' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F D' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 R' U' R2
*2. *L' U' D' B' R2 L' F U2 B' L2 F2 L' B2 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 U2
*3. *R B R' U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 R B2 L' D L F' U2 L2
*4. *B2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 L' D2 B R2 F' U L2 D B L U'
*5. *F' L' U L F2 D R2 D' F2 U B' D2 F2 D R' F2 U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' L2 U B' U B2 L2 F' L B U2 D' B2 R2 U R2 U R
*2. *B' L2 R2 D' B2 D2 U R2 U B' L D' L2 B' R' F' L B2 F2
*3. *U' D R' U2 R2 D L U L2 U D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 L' F'
*4. *B' R' U F2 U D R D F' L B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U F2
*5. *U2 F' L D2 F' B L' F2 U2 D B2 D' R2 D L B U' L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 L U2 L B' U' R' B2 D R' F L' U
*2. *L' D2 R2 B F2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 D B' U' L F2 L2 D2 F2 D'
*3. *B' L2 R2 F' D2 F2 L2 F D' L2 R2 B2 F' D2 B L U B D'
*4. *D F2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 F L2 R D' R U2 R2 D2 U' B' R2
*5. *F' U2 R2 F2 U2 D' F' R' D U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 B' U L' D2 B2 L2 R' F2 L' U2 R2 U' L' F' U' R D2 B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D' R2 F' R L' B' U' D2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F U2 F L2 B L' F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L' F' B2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 U' R2 F' U' L' B F L' U' F2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R' U R U2 R' F R2 U' R' F'
*3. *L F L D' L2 F R F L U2 F2 L2 B U2 F2 U2 D2 F' R
*4. *U L' D2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 U R2 U' F2 D2 R F' R F2 L U2 B' Rw2 D Fw2 B Rw2 U2 L2 Uw2 F Uw2 B' D2 L2 Rw' D F2 Rw R F' Rw Uw Fw' D' Rw' Uw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R F' R2 U R U2 R2 U' R2 F U2
*3. *U' D2 L B R2 U F D L B' U' B2 R2 B' D2 F2
*4. *F' L' D2 L F2 R2 U2 R F2 L B2 U F' R L2 D U2 R' D L2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 D F B2 U2 F Rw2 F' Rw2 U Rw Fw2 F' U F2 Rw' Uw' Rw Fw2 R Uw' F' B
*5. *L2 F' U' Uw B' F2 Lw2 R F' Dw2 F D Uw2 Dw' Fw2 F' D' Uw' Dw U F' Uw U' F2 Lw' Rw' F' U Lw' L2 B2 Fw' Bw' D' U F' Lw' D' L' F B2 Fw Lw' L F2 D' L' B2 Fw2 L R2 Fw B' Uw' Dw' B' U F2 B L2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 R U2 F' R2 U' F' R U R' U'
*3. *U F' R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 D B2 D F' U2 F2 R' B' L F
*4. *D B L2 U2 L F2 L D2 L' U2 F2 D2 U F D' R L' F U2 B Rw2 Fw2 B L Uw2 B2 L Uw2 F2 L B2 R2 Uw' L U2 L2 F' B2 Rw' Fw' B2 U2 Fw2 Uw B'
*5. *Uw2 Bw Fw' D Bw' Dw D2 R F Lw' B Fw F2 Dw Rw' Uw2 U' F Dw2 Uw B Fw L F' Lw2 B R L U2 F U2 F2 Uw2 R Lw' L B Bw U2 Rw2 Uw F2 L' R2 Bw' R Lw' L2 Uw U Lw U' R D' Lw Fw2 D2 B2 Rw2 L2
*6. *Bw' Rw' D Uw2 L2 Rw2 Dw' U L' U2 Dw Rw Dw 3Fw2 Dw R2 3Fw' Uw' 3Fw F' R' Uw F2 Fw2 3Rw2 B' 3Rw D2 Rw Fw2 B 3Fw F' D2 Uw' Fw' 3Fw2 Bw' U' Dw' L U2 Uw L' 3Rw Lw' F2 R2 Lw2 Fw 3Rw' Bw' 3Rw B' Dw' 3Fw L' R Bw' Rw Lw L' R B2 F Rw2 Uw2 Fw Bw B2 3Uw U2 3Rw' R D F R' Bw' L2 3Uw2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' R F' R2 F U' F2 R2 U2 F' R'
*3. *U2 L' F D R' U B' L' F B' R D' R2 U F2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2
*4. *U' L D2 L' B R' D L2 F2 L U2 L' B2 L D2 R D2 F2 D2 F' Rw2 D' Fw2 R' B2 D' L' Fw2 D' Rw2 Uw2 L' Uw2 U2 Fw' L F' Uw R' Fw2 Rw' F R' B R
*5. *Uw' L R2 Bw Fw R L Fw' F2 B2 Bw2 U2 R' Dw' Rw R B' Fw L2 Lw Bw2 Rw L B2 Lw2 Bw2 F Dw' F Rw Lw' D Rw' Bw' D2 Dw' Lw2 D' Fw2 L D' F D' L' F Rw Lw' Dw2 Bw Lw2 D Dw' Rw2 R' F' Uw2 Rw' Uw' U R2
*6. *Dw' Lw' Rw 3Rw2 3Uw' B2 R2 Bw L' Rw2 Lw 3Rw Fw' 3Uw Dw Rw Dw L 3Fw' Bw B' Rw L' Bw2 B' F2 R2 L Lw Bw' B U2 3Rw2 3Uw' F2 Bw L' Dw2 Fw' B 3Fw2 3Rw L2 3Fw U2 Lw 3Fw' R 3Rw L' B2 L Rw' F' D' L2 F Uw 3Uw2 U' Dw 3Fw' 3Uw' Uw D Rw 3Fw2 U' 3Uw 3Fw' Rw R B2 R' F' Fw Uw' F' 3Rw2 Bw
*7. *Fw2 Lw' L' Bw2 Rw' R' 3Fw2 3Dw D2 3Lw2 Rw Lw B' 3Rw L2 Bw' U2 D 3Bw' L2 3Fw' L' 3Rw Bw Lw' B2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 R' U2 3Rw Fw' Uw F' 3Rw' Fw Dw' R2 3Rw2 3Uw R' 3Fw' D Fw D' Bw L 3Lw' Dw2 3Bw' 3Lw' L' Lw' 3Dw 3Fw2 B2 R 3Dw' Uw2 R2 3Dw' Uw U2 Fw L' 3Uw2 U' Uw2 D' B' Fw' Bw 3Uw' U B' 3Fw' U 3Bw' Bw2 R2 Bw' 3Lw Dw' 3Uw 3Lw2 F Uw 3Fw' D B' R' Fw B 3Fw Dw Lw2 B F' 3Rw

*Clock*
*1. *UR1- DR6+ DL0+ UL5- U4- R4- D2- L4- ALL5- y2 U5+ R6+ D5- L2- ALL4- DR
*2. *UR1+ DR4- DL3+ UL2- U0+ R5+ D0+ L5- ALL0+ y2 U1- R5+ D3- L3+ ALL5-
*3. *UR5- DR2+ DL0+ UL2- U0+ R2- D4- L0+ ALL2+ y2 U2+ R0+ D4- L1- ALL3+ UR DL UL
*4. *UR2- DR2- DL2+ UL5- U4- R2- D1+ L2+ ALL6+ y2 U2- R2+ D0+ L4+ ALL4- DR
*5. *UR6+ DR1- DL2+ UL6+ U4+ R6+ D6+ L5- ALL2- y2 U2+ R3+ D2+ L3- ALL5+ UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R U' L R U' B L U R' L' l r' b
*2. *R L' U' L U B' L' U' R U' B b'
*3. *L' B U' R B' L' U' B L U' R' r'
*4. *B' L R' U' L U B' R U' L' U l r'
*5. *B' U R U R' U' B' L' U R L u' r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,2) / (-5,-5) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (-2,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / (0,-5) / (4,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-2)
*2. *(0,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (-5,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-1,-2) / (-2,-4) / (-3,0) / (6,0)
*3. *(0,5) / (1,4) / (-1,2) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,-4) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (-5,0) / (3,-3)
*4. *(1,0) / (-4,2) / (0,-3) / (4,-2) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (0,-2) / (6,-3) / (-4,0) / (0,-5) / (2,0) / (4,0)
*5. *(0,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (0,-2) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (2,0) / (-4,-4) / (4,-4) / (2,0) / (-2,-1)

*Skewb*
*1. *B L R' B' R L U' R U' L' R'
*2. *U L B L' R' U R L' U B' L
*3. *R B R B' L U R' L B' R B'
*4. *R L U' R' U L' U L B U R
*5. *U L R U B' L B' U B' U' B

*KiloMinx*
*1. *U F R L BL2' U2' F' L2' flip R F' U2 BR2 BL L2 BL2' L2 R2' F U F' U2 F' R2 F2 R' U2 R2' U2
*2. *R F2 flip F2' U R2 BR2 U R2 BR2 flip U BL L2' BR' BL2' U BR R2' F2 R2 U2 F' U2' F2 R2' U' F U2
*3. *U R F2 BR U BR BL U2 flip U R2 F L BR' U BL2' L2' BR2' R F' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U F' U R U2
*4. *flip U2 R2' U2' L' BR R2 F2' flip R' BR2 BL2' L F2' U' L2 BR2' U2' F2 R2' U2 F' R F R' U2' F2' U' F
*5. *R' flip F' R' BL BR2 U2' R' BR2 flip U BL' L U2' L2 F R2' L2 BR2' U2 R2 U2' R2 F2' R2' F2' U R2 F' U2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F U' R' F U2 F U' R U' R' U'
*3. *D L' F2 B U R2 F' R2 D2 R F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B L' U' R'
*4. *D' B D2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 L' R F D2 L D2 F D2 F U' B Rw2 B Uw2 U2 R' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 F R' B L2 F' Uw' L' R2 B' D2 Fw Rw R' Fw Uw Fw2 L2
*5. *L' Lw2 Bw' Fw L Fw2 Uw' Fw' Uw' Bw2 Dw' Bw' B2 Fw F2 U D' R L' Bw R2 D2 Rw' D' Dw Rw B2 Rw2 B' Lw2 Fw B2 R Uw' D Fw' R2 Dw Uw2 B U2 Dw2 F2 Fw U' Fw' D' Lw' Fw2 L' R' Rw Dw Fw2 D2 Fw2 L' U2 Fw2 D
*OH. *U2 F' L2 B U2 B2 F L2 R' F U' R' D B D2 F' L2 U' R
*Clock. *UR2+ DR1+ DL5- UL3+ U3+ R6+ D4- L4+ ALL1+ y2 U2- R3- D3+ L3- ALL2-
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *B R' U R B' L' U B L' B' R' u' r b
*Square-1. *(1,6) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,-1) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (4,-4) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5) / (2,-5) / (0,-3) / (2,0)
*Skewb. *L U R' U' R U L B L' B L'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *R l L l b' B' r' b L' F R' F L' B R F' L
*2. *f F R B' l' r b' f' r F R B L' F' R B' L' R'
*3. *L F L B b f l' r B L B' L' R F L' B F
*4. *L' R' b r b l' r b L R' B' L' R B L' F' R'
*5. *B F' R f' r' R B' b' L' B' L' B' L' B F L R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' Rw' L Uw Bw' U L B' Lw' U Rw' Lw' Bw' Lw Uw Lw' Rw' Lw Bw u l' r' b
*2. *B Lw U R' Uw R' B' Uw Bw L' R' Rw Uw' Rw' Uw Rw' Uw' Bw l' r b'
*3. *Uw R Lw' R Uw L R' B' Rw' U L' Lw' Rw' Bw Rw' Uw Rw' Lw Bw u' r
*4. *Lw' Bw R Lw' U' Bw R' Bw B Rw U L Rw Lw' Bw' Uw Bw' Uw u' l' r'
*5. *L' B' Lw Uw' Rw U R B Lw U Lw' Rw Uw Lw' Rw Lw' Rw Bw' Lw' u' l r'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D R D R2 D L2 U R D L2 U2 R D2 R U R U L U L D2 R D L2 U3 R D R U R D L U L D3 L U
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R3 D L2 U R D L2 U R2 U2 L D L D R2 U L U L D2 R3 U L U R D L D R D L U2 L D2 R
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 D R U L2 U R2 D L D L U R D R U L U2 L D2 R U2 L D L U R3 D2 L D L2 U R D L U2 R D R D R
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R D R U2 L D L D R U R D L U L U2 R2 D L2 U R2 D2 L3 D R U L U2 R D L U R
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D2 L U R D R D L2 U2 R U L D R2 D L D L2 U R U R U R D L D L D L U3 R D2 L U2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R' F2 R' D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 B L2 F U L2 R B' D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L B' U2 B2 R' B2 D2 L U2 L2 B2 F' L R2 U R' B D F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 R2 D2 F' L2 B L2 U2 F U B2 D' B F' R U' B L D' F' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R F R2 F2 U2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' U2 R2 L B U2 R' B' R D' U' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D2 B U L U R' B' L' B R2 B D2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L2 F D2 B2 D R2 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L' F D2 B U B' R2 F'
*2. *R' B L F2 D R2 U' R2 D B2 D R' D' R' B2 D L' B' F
*3. *U2 L' F R2 L2 F L' F2 U' B U' L2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 F2
*4. *U2 F2 R D2 F2 U B2 D L' U2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 D F' R
*5. *U F L2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 D2 L B' R' B R' B D L2 B U2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UL UF UL UF UR UF UR UL UF UB UL UF UB LB UB UR UL LB RF UF UR RF UF UR UF UR UF UB RB UB LF UL UB UR UF UB UR UL LB UB UR DF LF DL DB DR UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB UR+2 UB UR+ DF+2 DL LB+ UL+2 LB UL+ DF+ DB-
*2. * UF UL UF UR UF UB UR UB UL UF UR UB UL UF LB UL UB UR UL RF UR UB UL UF LB UB UR UF LB UB RB UB LF UL UF UL UF UR LF UL DB DL LB UB UR RF DF LF UL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RB DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ LF+ UF LF- DB+ RB UR+2 RF+ DB+2 DF RF-
*3. * UF UL UF UR UB UL UB UL UF UL UF UB UR UL LB UB RF UF UL UB UL UF LB UB UR UF RF UF RB UR UF UL UF LB UB RB UR RB LF UL UF DB DF DL DB DR RF UR DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ LF+ UL LF RB DR DF+2 RF+ DF RF DF+ RF+2 DR RF DR+2 RB+ DR RB DR+ RB+ DF+
*4. * UF UL UB UR UL UB UR UL UF UB UR UF UR UB UL UF LB UL UB LB RF UR UF RF UR UF UR RF UR RB UR RB LF UF UL LF UF UL UF UB DL DB LB DF LF UL UF DL DF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF LB+ UL LB+2 DF+ DR RB+ DF+
*5. * UF UR UL UB UR UL UF UL UF UR UF UR UB UR RF UF UR UB LB UB RF UF UR UF UR UL UB UR RF RB UR UB RF UR RF LF UL UF UR LB RB DB LB DL DR RB UB LB DL DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL LF+ UF LF- DB+ RB UR+2 RF+ DB+2 DF+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *BL' U' B' U B BL U R' F R F' L' R U' R' U' L' U F' U' R' F' U' F R' U L' U R L' U' BL' F B' L D' L F'
*2. *F' R F' BR' F' D' F D BR F' L' U' R' U R L R' F L' R F U' F R' L R L F' U' L' U' D' BR R U' BR R' B BR'
*3. *U' L' U' L BL' B' U' B U BL U' F U R U' R' F' U' L U' F L R' F U' L' U F' L R' F R' BL' L D BR' BL D' L U
*4. *R F R BR' D' F' D F BR R' F' R' F' R L R' F' R U' L R' L' F' U L F BL B BR F' R' F' BL
*5. *F R F' L' U' F R F' U' L' U L F R F' L' U' F R U R F' R U R F R F' L' D' B' R' BL' BR' D F'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 20, 2022)

Results for week 37: Congratulations to Theo Goluboff, Luke Garrett, and Ash Black!

*2x2x2*(205)
1.  1.40 Luke Garrett
2.  1.48 Charles Jerome
3.  1.51 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  1.57 MichaelNielsen
4.  1.57 BrianJ
6.  1.63 Legomanz
7.  1.83 2022duyn02
8.  1.86 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  1.89 AydenNguyen
10.  1.92 darrensaito
11.  2.00 Imran Rahman
12.  2.04 remopihel
13.  2.11 baseballjello67
14.  2.14 Alex Tosting
15.  2.18 Theo Goluboff
16.  2.38 Pixaler
17.  2.40 Imsoosm
18.  2.41 alyzsnyzs
19.  2.43 tsutt099
20.  2.47 2018KEAR02
21.  2.50 Mantas U
22.  2.68 nigelthecuber
23.  2.70 Ryan Pilat
24.  2.75 tJardigradHe
25.  2.82 ganiscool
26.  2.84 turtwig
27.  2.85 Cuber2s
28.  2.87 dycocubix
29.  2.97 vezeneca
29.  2.97 LeviGibson
31.  2.99 parkertrager
32.  3.05 Jge
33.  3.12 Ash Black
34.  3.19 Antto Pitkänen
35.  3.22 Cale S
36.  3.24 Sub1Hour
37.  3.27 aznbn
38.  3.28 BradenTheMagician
39.  3.29 WizardCM
40.  3.31 Magma Cubing
41.  3.32 lilwoaji
42.  3.35 bennettstouder
43.  3.37 EvanWright1
44.  3.38 TheReasonableCuber
45.  3.40 DhruvA
46.  3.42 Carter Cubes
47.  3.44 Cubey_Tube
48.  3.54 Boris McCoy
49.  3.59 zSquirreL
50.  3.60 MrKuba600
51.  3.61 Kacper Jędrzejuk
52.  3.64 Nuuk cuber
53.  3.67 Triangles_are_cubers
54.  3.68 Fred Lang
55.  3.69 ARSCubing
56.  3.70 Valken
56.  3.70 VectorCubes
58.  3.72 mihnea3000
59.  3.73 Natanael
60.  3.74 Torch
61.  3.78 KrokosB
62.  3.82 Zamirul Faris
63.  3.83 carlosvilla9
64.  3.84 roymok1213
65.  3.85 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
65.  3.85 MJbaka
67.  3.86 MaksymilianMisiak
68.  3.88 DGCubes
69.  3.89 Fisko
69.  3.89 Jakub D
71.  3.92 Mr_Man_I_Am
72.  3.96 hyn
73.  3.97 agradess2
73.  3.97 weatherman223
75.  3.99 Sawyer
76.  4.00 Jorian Meeuse
77.  4.04 midnightcuberx
78.  4.05 João Vinicius
79.  4.08 stanley chapel
80.  4.11 Timona
80.  4.11 Christopher Fandrich
82.  4.12 DUDECUBER
83.  4.13 Cubing Mania
84.  4.18 Cubing Simplified
85.  4.19 dhafin
85.  4.19 JFCUBING
87.  4.20 MCuber
88.  4.22 Tues
88.  4.22 Eli Apperson
90.  4.25 Topherlul
90.  4.25 Liam Wadek
92.  4.27 Clock_Enthusiast
93.  4.29 JacobLittleton
94.  4.30 Xauxage
95.  4.31 drpfisherman
96.  4.34 KingWilwin16
97.  4.37 JustGoodCuber
98.  4.42 Utkarsh Ashar
99.  4.45 hah27
100.  4.46 wearephamily1719
101.  4.47 SpiFunTastic
101.  4.47 Parke187
103.  4.52 justyy14
103.  4.52 KamTheCuber
105.  4.54 Nickita
106.  4.56 Luke Solves Cubes
106.  4.56 MrShroom85
108.  4.58 Enoch Jiang
109.  4.59 Koen van Aller
110.  4.61 Homeschool Cubing
110.  4.61 beabernardes
112.  4.70 CubeLub3r
113.  4.72 Super_Cuber903
114.  4.75 lumes2121
115.  4.80 Oliver Pällo
115.  4.80 Poketube6681
117.  4.81 MattP98
118.  4.82 switkreytyahhhh
119.  4.83 rlnninja44
120.  4.86 edcuberrules8473
121.  4.90 abunickabhi
122.  4.91 Nitin Kumar 2018
123.  4.98 khachuli
123.  4.98 JohnSax
125.  5.00 Jammy
126.  5.01 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
126.  5.01 brad711
128.  5.02 InfinityCuber324
129.  5.04 Nong Quoc Khanh
130.  5.06 BalsaCuber
131.  5.09 bluishshark
132.  5.13 KellanTheCubingCoder
133.  5.20 Abram Grimsley
134.  5.28 2019ECKE02
135.  5.33 Noob's Cubes
136.  5.61 Meanjuice
137.  5.65 Li Xiang
138.  5.66 Poorcuber09
139.  5.69 Hyperion
140.  5.73 GrettGrett
141.  5.95 xyzzy
142.  5.98 DynaXT
143.  6.10 Maxematician
143.  6.10 vilkkuti25
145.  6.14 Chai003
146.  6.15 Isaiah The Scott
147.  6.21 BigBrainBoi989
148.  6.34 Cubethought
149.  6.40 Aidan Hiah
150.  6.43 Mrhashtagpickle
151.  6.45 Arnavol
152.  6.54 SentsuiJack2403
153.  6.60 Panagiotis Christopoulos
154.  6.64 Lukz
154.  6.64 anna4f
156.  6.76 JohnDaCuber
157.  6.86 Caden Fisher
158.  6.88 N4C0
159.  6.89 adiwastu
160.  7.00 WTFperm
161.  7.01 Henry13
162.  7.04 Cody_Caston
163.  7.08 Jack Law
164.  7.09 pb_cuber
165.  7.10 c00bmaster
166.  7.12 SpeedCubeLegend17
167.  7.15 Jules Graham
168.  7.35 ichcubegerne
169.  7.42 tungsten
170.  7.70 Splenj
171.  7.81 Kalindu
172.  7.88 Multicubing
173.  7.91 jsolver1
173.  7.91 sporteisvogel
175.  7.92 Jason Tzeng
176.  8.01 Wyvernshade
177.  8.16 Ricco
178.  8.26 Omkar1
179.  8.44 Berkman03
180.  8.48 Rubika-37-021204
181.  8.50 One Wheel
182.  8.53 Jmart
183.  8.55 freshcuber.de
184.  8.58 myoder
185.  8.71 thomas.sch
186.  9.23 Qzinator
187.  9.27 Mormi
188.  9.44 Jrg
189.  9.62 Alison Meador
190.  9.79 randomboi
191.  10.96 arbivara
192.  11.37 Kayden
193.  11.57 Andy Chakarov
194.  11.74 RubikAr
195.  11.89 Nash171
196.  12.45 Jacck
197.  12.48 Lord brainy
198.  13.46 nicb4491
199.  14.12 WWcuber
200.  15.25 shaub1
201.  17.24 Young_sap_BeCubing
202.  20.58 The grandmaster
203.  22.24 Cuber767
204.  42.85 Penguinocuber
205.  DNF vishwasankarcubing


*3x3x3*(254)
1.  5.47 iLikeCheese
2.  6.22 Ryan Pilat
3.  6.29 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  6.32 BrianJ
5.  6.39 Luke Garrett
6.  6.86 Shaun Mack
7.  6.87 benzhao
8.  7.05 Mantas U
9.  7.07 Heewon Seo
10.  7.34 dycocubix
11.  7.38 tJardigradHe
12.  7.40 Brendyn Dunagan
13.  7.43 Alex Tosting
14.  7.48 Christopher Fandrich
15.  7.51 lilwoaji
16.  7.57 Adam Chodyniecki
17.  7.58 Zamirul Faris
18.  7.85 EvanWright1
19.  7.88 tsutt099
20.  7.92 MichaelNielsen
21.  7.96 Charles Jerome
22.  8.15 BradenTheMagician
23.  8.30 parkertrager
24.  8.45 vishwasankarcubing
25.  8.48 fun at the joy
26.  8.49 BradyCubes08
27.  8.50 Pixaler
28.  8.57 ganiscool
29.  8.67 eyeballboi
29.  8.67 SpeedyReedy
31.  8.69 2022duyn02
32.  8.72 V Achyuthan
33.  8.77 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
34.  8.88 TheReasonableCuber
35.  8.89 Ash Black
36.  8.90 darrensaito
37.  8.92 sband17
38.  8.94 LeviGibson
39.  9.02 Cale S
40.  9.08 Jge
41.  9.17 Boris McCoy
42.  9.18 FishyIshy
43.  9.24 zxmdm666
44.  9.29 Liam Wadek
45.  9.42 Jorian Meeuse
46.  9.45 Parke187
47.  9.56 Tues
47.  9.56 Torch
49.  9.57 KrokosB
49.  9.57 NathanaelCubes
51.  9.63 MCuber
52.  9.65 ichcubegerne
53.  9.74 PCCuber
54.  9.88 Jammy
55.  9.93 turtwig
55.  9.93 Carter Cubes
57.  9.94 DhruvA
58.  10.01 Fred Lang
59.  10.02 VectorCubes
60.  10.08 AydenNguyen
60.  10.08 Ontricus
60.  10.08 Vince M
63.  10.11 JacobLittleton
64.  10.16 agradess2
65.  10.30 Nong Quoc Khanh
66.  10.35 MrKuba600
67.  10.37 MaksymilianMisiak
68.  10.39 baseballjello67
69.  10.45 Valken
70.  10.59 Utkarsh Ashar
71.  10.60 2018KEAR02
71.  10.60 hah27
73.  10.67 Nuuk cuber
74.  10.74 Hayden Ng
75.  10.82 vezeneca
75.  10.82 Chris Van Der Brink
77.  10.87 Nickita
78.  10.89 Keroma12
79.  10.97 wearephamily1719
79.  10.97 sigalig
81.  11.00 DGCubes
82.  11.04 20luky3
82.  11.04 Oliver Pällo
84.  11.12 any name you wish
85.  11.13 aznbn
86.  11.16 rlnninja44
86.  11.16 Koen van Aller
88.  11.18 Enoch Jiang
89.  11.20 RedstoneTim
90.  11.21 MartinN13
91.  11.25 WizardCM
92.  11.26 Luke Solves Cubes
93.  11.35 switkreytyahhhh
94.  11.36 Mr_Man_I_Am
95.  11.39 Alison Meador
96.  11.41 JohnDaCuber
97.  11.44 remopihel
98.  11.46 abunickabhi
99.  11.47 Maxematician
100.  11.48 Nitin Kumar 2018
101.  11.49 2019ECKE02
102.  11.63 João Vinicius
103.  11.70 Fisko
104.  11.72 Kacper Jędrzejuk
105.  11.74 KingWilwin16
106.  11.83 DUDECUBER
107.  11.86 justyy14
108.  11.89 DesertWolf
109.  11.91 Timona
110.  11.95 SpiFunTastic
111.  12.03 Cubey_Tube
112.  12.06 bennettstouder
113.  12.12 MJbaka
113.  12.12 zSquirreL
115.  12.13 Natanael
116.  12.15 JFCUBING
117.  12.18 midnightcuberx
118.  12.22 roymok1213
119.  12.34 Jules Graham
120.  12.38 MattP98
121.  12.60 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
122.  12.62 Omkar1
123.  12.64 dnguyen2204
124.  12.71 carlosvilla9
125.  12.72 JohnSax
126.  12.85 Cody_Caston
127.  12.88 Nevan J
127.  12.88 xyzzy
129.  12.97 weatherman223
130.  13.00 Cubing Mania
131.  13.03 calcuber1800
132.  13.12 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
133.  13.13 ARSCubing
134.  13.14 Magma Cubing
135.  13.23 c00bmaster
136.  13.24 WHY841
137.  13.25 SpeedCubeReview
138.  13.27 brad711
139.  13.35 ly_6
140.  13.36 Triangles_are_cubers
141.  13.40 dhafin
142.  13.42 JustGoodCuber
143.  13.44 Cubing Simplified
144.  13.45 Ali161102
145.  13.54 qatumciuzacqul
146.  13.57 DynaXT
147.  13.59 lumes2121
148.  13.70 beabernardes
149.  14.10 Aidan Hiah
150.  14.16 SentsuiJack2403
151.  14.24 hyn
152.  14.25 nigelthecuber
153.  14.27 KellanTheCubingCoder
154.  14.46 Ssiא
155.  14.54 Sub1Hour
156.  14.59 Topherlul
157.  14.60 bluishshark
158.  14.69 InfinityCuber324
159.  14.73 Sawyer
160.  14.93 50ph14
161.  15.03 ican97
162.  15.28 drpfisherman
163.  15.50 Isaiah The Scott
164.  15.64 stanley chapel
165.  15.94 Petri Krzywacki
166.  16.06 vilkkuti25
167.  16.13 elimescube
168.  16.18 Abram Grimsley
169.  16.26 Homeschool Cubing
170.  16.32 Li Xiang
171.  16.84 Super_Cuber903
172.  16.87 myoder
173.  16.92 Wyvernshade
174.  16.97 ErezE
175.  17.36 CubeLub3r
176.  17.58 Hyperion
177.  17.82 WTFperm
178.  17.90 Poorcuber09
179.  18.40 adiwastu
180.  18.42 Poketube6681
181.  18.47 A Slice of M
182.  18.53 Henry13
183.  18.84 BalsaCuber
184.  19.00 MrShroom85
185.  19.12 FeelTheBeat
186.  19.13 SpeedCubeLegend17
187.  19.40 Noob's Cubes
188.  19.49 shaub1
189.  19.81 Clock_Enthusiast
190.  19.94 Lord brainy
191.  20.18 khachuli
192.  20.20 Caden Fisher
193.  20.42 Jrg
194.  20.92 Elisa Rippe
195.  21.06 Multicubing
196.  21.25 Cubethought
197.  22.04 Splenj
198.  22.70 Hazwi
199.  22.73 sporteisvogel
200.  22.77 Rubika-37-021204
201.  23.14 JamesBond54
202.  23.17 tungsten
203.  23.22 anna4f
204.  23.33 NONOGamer12
205.  23.34 PiKeeper
206.  23.41 Jason Tzeng
207.  23.42 N4C0
208.  23.74 nurhid.hisham
209.  23.80 NoSekt
210.  24.06 Nash171
211.  24.34 Lukz
212.  24.54 Jack Law
213.  24.58 Arnavol
214.  25.19 Kalindu
215.  25.23 Ricco
216.  25.24 SuperCrafter51
217.  25.25 edcuberrules8473
218.  25.41 GrettGrett
219.  25.55 freshcuber.de
220.  25.61 Jmart
221.  25.63 Kayden
222.  25.68 BigBrainBoi989
223.  26.51 1davey29
224.  26.71 Meanjuice
225.  27.63 One Wheel
226.  27.68 The grandmaster
227.  28.26 Cubing_Marmot
228.  29.73 Berkman03
229.  30.81 Mrhashtagpickle
230.  31.91 Thewan
231.  32.33 Jacck
232.  32.86 randomboi
233.  33.03 Lutz_P
234.  33.24 arbivara
235.  33.77 ArdenLuvzCats
236.  34.91 thomas.sch
237.  35.27 WWcuber
238.  36.29 panicChris
239.  36.81 F’prime
240.  37.79 jsolver1
241.  38.98 Andy Chakarov
242.  39.29 Panagiotis Christopoulos
243.  40.18 Penguinocuber
244.  41.95 HelgeBerlin
245.  42.26 Exmestify
246.  42.38 billyinglis
247.  45.06 RubikAr
248.  46.97 Taffy23
249.  51.37 http_Noel
250.  53.29 nicb4491
251.  59.92 Cuber767
252.  1:04.61 Thekowa2134145
253.  2:02.12 miosbysk
254.  DNF The Cubing Fanatic


*4x4x4*(132)
1.  28.42 Theo Goluboff
2.  30.52 darrensaito
3.  30.91 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  30.92 Luke Garrett
5.  31.15 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  31.20 Mantas U
7.  33.68 dycocubix
8.  34.49 ganiscool
9.  35.53 Valken
10.  35.64 MrKuba600
11.  35.79 BradenTheMagician
12.  36.46 MCuber
13.  36.55 MaksymilianMisiak
14.  36.58 agradess2
15.  36.84 Tues
16.  36.85 Alex Tosting
17.  37.85 Boris McCoy
18.  38.17 ichcubegerne
19.  38.87 2018KEAR02
20.  39.71 DGCubes
21.  39.72 WizardCM
22.  40.09 tsutt099
23.  40.11 remopihel
24.  40.21 LeviGibson
25.  40.41 BradyCubes08
26.  40.60 DhruvA
26.  40.60 Pixaler
28.  41.08 Liam Wadek
29.  41.22 Ash Black
30.  41.30 KingWilwin16
31.  41.43 Timona
32.  41.44 Parke187
33.  41.50 20luky3
34.  41.78 João Vinicius
35.  41.91 TheReasonableCuber
36.  43.66 JacobLittleton
37.  44.20 zSquirreL
38.  44.36 NathanaelCubes
39.  44.44 aznbn
40.  45.22 Magma Cubing
41.  45.24 MrShroom85
42.  45.92 Ontricus
43.  46.37 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
44.  46.46 wearephamily1719
45.  46.97 abunickabhi
46.  46.98 MattP98
47.  47.00 Jammy
48.  47.33 weatherman223
49.  47.67 Cubey_Tube
50.  47.85 PCCuber
51.  47.97 2022duyn02
52.  48.27 Nuuk cuber
53.  48.44 switkreytyahhhh
54.  48.48 beabernardes
55.  48.70 Koen van Aller
56.  48.78 Maxematician
57.  48.83 drpfisherman
58.  49.14 Vince M
59.  49.17 stanley chapel
60.  49.41 bennettstouder
61.  49.43 carlosvilla9
62.  49.54 DynaXT
63.  50.24 Jules Graham
64.  50.43 Keroma12
65.  50.46 JohnDaCuber
66.  50.75 dhafin
67.  51.15 Utkarsh Ashar
68.  52.11 Triangles_are_cubers
69.  52.19 ican97
70.  52.25 xyzzy
71.  52.54 lumes2121
72.  54.52 Nitin Kumar 2018
73.  56.34 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
74.  56.52 Kacper Jędrzejuk
75.  56.91 Fisko
76.  57.97 SentsuiJack2403
77.  58.51 JFCUBING
78.  59.12 elimescube
79.  59.23 Natanael
80.  59.73 vilkkuti25
81.  59.96 Sawyer
82.  1:00.28 Enoch Jiang
83.  1:00.82 Omkar1
84.  1:01.65 rlnninja44
85.  1:02.47 ly_6
86.  1:03.06 DUDECUBER
87.  1:04.64 nigelthecuber
88.  1:04.95 Nevan J
89.  1:06.52 JohnSax
90.  1:06.80 hyn
91.  1:07.02 Isaiah The Scott
92.  1:07.53 Abram Grimsley
93.  1:08.16 bluishshark
94.  1:09.68 filmip
95.  1:09.84 InfinityCuber324
96.  1:10.50 Luke Solves Cubes
97.  1:11.40 Poketube6681
98.  1:11.59 Hyperion
99.  1:12.62 Poorcuber09
100.  1:13.03 Super_Cuber903
101.  1:14.58 KellanTheCubingCoder
102.  1:14.79 CubeLub3r
103.  1:16.46 Homeschool Cubing
104.  1:17.68 Petri Krzywacki
105.  1:19.13 SpeedCubeLegend17
106.  1:19.19 Jrg
107.  1:21.80 Jason Tzeng
108.  1:21.84 One Wheel
109.  1:21.87 c00bmaster
110.  1:25.87 BigBrainBoi989
111.  1:26.27 NoSekt
112.  1:27.49 myoder
113.  1:28.28 nurhid.hisham
114.  1:29.28 calcuber1800
115.  1:30.89 sporteisvogel
116.  1:33.45 freshcuber.de
117.  1:36.32 Rubika-37-021204
118.  1:38.05 Meanjuice
119.  1:49.14 Jacck
120.  1:58.11 Kalindu
121.  1:58.32 Henry13
122.  1:58.57 Ricco
123.  2:03.37 pszmrh
124.  2:12.93 Splenj
125.  2:16.60 Ssiא
126.  3:02.37 randomboi
127.  3:27.16 arbivara
128.  3:47.42 Nash171
129.  4:13.15 Mrhashtagpickle
130.  DNF Cuber2s
130.  DNF SpiFunTastic
130.  DNF White KB


*5x5x5*(78)
1.  48.68 tJardigradHe
2.  50.90 Theo Goluboff
3.  1:01.19 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  1:02.65 Ash Black
5.  1:03.01 Hayden Ng
6.  1:04.18 ichcubegerne
7.  1:08.06 MrShroom85
8.  1:08.53 turtwig
9.  1:08.92 ganiscool
10.  1:09.07 MaksymilianMisiak
11.  1:10.67 dycocubix
12.  1:11.77 DGCubes
13.  1:12.18 DhruvA
14.  1:13.70 agradess2
15.  1:13.78 tsutt099
16.  1:14.61 Valken
17.  1:15.04 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:16.62 MCuber
19.  1:17.00 João Vinicius
20.  1:17.11 Pixaler
21.  1:17.53 Tues
22.  1:18.86 Magma Cubing
23.  1:19.13 sigalig
24.  1:19.62 KingWilwin16
25.  1:20.05 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
26.  1:20.90 Nuuk cuber
27.  1:23.13 2022duyn02
28.  1:24.07 Vince M
29.  1:27.48 2018KEAR02
30.  1:27.68 drpfisherman
31.  1:28.15 TheReasonableCuber
32.  1:28.25 JacobLittleton
33.  1:28.36 switkreytyahhhh
34.  1:28.78 abunickabhi
35.  1:30.37 Parke187
36.  1:30.51 WizardCM
37.  1:33.82 carlosvilla9
38.  1:33.98 aznbn
39.  1:36.08 Kacper Jędrzejuk
40.  1:36.25 Timona
41.  1:36.80 zSquirreL
42.  1:37.63 Cubey_Tube
43.  1:38.67 Jammy
44.  1:39.07 beabernardes
45.  1:41.02 Maxematician
46.  1:46.77 elimescube
47.  1:47.10 Koen van Aller
48.  1:47.98 c00bmaster
49.  1:48.52 vilkkuti25
50.  1:50.75 DynaXT
51.  1:52.99 bennettstouder
52.  2:01.12 Homeschool Cubing
53.  2:03.28 Isaiah The Scott
54.  2:04.41 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
55.  2:05.71 rlnninja44
56.  2:06.54 Poorcuber09
57.  2:08.54 filmip
58.  2:15.15 One Wheel
59.  2:17.09 Nitin Kumar 2018
60.  2:19.41 JFCUBING
61.  2:24.71 Jrg
62.  2:25.35 Rubika-37-021204
63.  2:29.39 Hyperion
64.  2:34.66 BigBrainBoi989
65.  2:40.70 Jacck
66.  2:42.97 Abram Grimsley
67.  2:47.94 sporteisvogel
68.  2:49.16 Petri Krzywacki
69.  2:52.01 Jason Tzeng
70.  2:54.35 Meanjuice
71.  2:58.27 myoder
72.  3:18.38 freshcuber.de
73.  3:50.56 SpeedCubeLegend17
74.  4:33.54 Berkman03
75.  6:56.01 Mrhashtagpickle
76.  10:05.33 arbivara
77.  DNF Heewon Seo
77.  DNF vezeneca


*6x6x6*(44)
1.  1:44.45 Theo Goluboff
2.  1:53.86 ichcubegerne
3.  1:54.78 Hayden Ng


Spoiler



4.  1:58.90 fun at the joy
5.  1:59.91 Ash Black
6.  1:59.94 Luke Garrett
7.  2:06.94 agradess2
8.  2:12.65 Valken
9.  2:16.03 turtwig
10.  2:20.25 MaksymilianMisiak
11.  2:21.19 drpfisherman
12.  2:26.54 Keroma12
13.  2:29.39 lilwoaji
14.  2:29.88 Nuuk cuber
15.  2:30.34 DGCubes
16.  2:30.88 ganiscool
17.  2:33.77 xyzzy
18.  2:46.35 Jammy
19.  2:49.53 JacobLittleton
20.  2:53.25 Magma Cubing
21.  2:53.43 TheReasonableCuber
22.  2:54.50 carlosvilla9
23.  3:03.19 Vince M
24.  3:30.67 aznbn
25.  3:33.15 elimescube
26.  3:42.88 Kacper Jędrzejuk
27.  3:54.45 switkreytyahhhh
28.  4:02.62 Homeschool Cubing
29.  4:18.79 One Wheel
30.  4:21.95 Isaiah The Scott
31.  4:24.36 Jrg
32.  4:33.33 Rubika-37-021204
33.  4:54.18 Poorcuber09
34.  4:59.71 Jacck
35.  5:01.72 sporteisvogel
36.  5:29.48 myoder
37.  6:41.82 freshcuber.de
38.  7:58.64 Kalindu
39.  14:25.50 Nash171
40.  DNF Liam Wadek
40.  DNF c00bmaster
40.  DNF Cubey_Tube
40.  DNF gancubethebest
40.  DNF CubeLub3r


*7x7x7*(40)
1.  2:35.20 Hayden Ng
2.  2:36.84 Theo Goluboff
3.  2:44.59 Ryan Pilat


Spoiler



4.  2:46.25 ichcubegerne
5.  3:07.89 agradess2
6.  3:12.05 Luke Garrett
7.  3:14.21 Ash Black
8.  3:18.23 Keroma12
9.  3:20.84 drpfisherman
10.  3:22.87 MaksymilianMisiak
11.  3:33.26 DGCubes
12.  3:34.99 João Vinicius
13.  3:43.86 xyzzy
14.  3:49.48 ganiscool
15.  4:10.40 TheReasonableCuber
16.  4:18.73 Magma Cubing
17.  4:28.78 Jammy
18.  4:31.02 carlosvilla9
19.  4:45.41 switkreytyahhhh
20.  4:50.26 2018KEAR02
21.  5:02.91 elimescube
22.  5:33.17 c00bmaster
23.  5:47.85 One Wheel
24.  6:06.89 Homeschool Cubing
25.  6:13.18 Jrg
26.  6:14.35 Kacper Jędrzejuk
27.  6:45.12 Poorcuber09
28.  6:49.56 thomas.sch
29.  6:52.27 Isaiah The Scott
30.  6:57.77 Rubika-37-021204
31.  7:34.58 Jacck
32.  7:56.23 myoder
33.  8:18.18 sporteisvogel
34.  8:38.74 Ayce
35.  10:07.14 nurhid.hisham
36.  DNF Liam Wadek
36.  DNF MrKuba600
36.  DNF any name you wish
36.  DNF InfinityCuber324
36.  DNF Samuel Eklund-Hanna


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(55)
1.  4.40 Alex Tosting
2.  4.79 BrianJ
3.  5.37 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  5.72 ganiscool
5.  5.83 turtwig
6.  6.85 2022duyn02
7.  6.91 Jorian Meeuse
8.  7.33 hah27
9.  8.68 Isaiah The Scott
10.  9.15 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
11.  9.18 Imsoosm
12.  9.71 Brendyn Dunagan
13.  10.02 tsutt099
14.  10.17 Luke Garrett
15.  10.82 Berkman03
16.  11.24 Shaun Mack
17.  11.35 BradenTheMagician
18.  12.95 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
19.  13.86 Ash Black
20.  13.92 MaksymilianMisiak
21.  14.49 abunickabhi
22.  17.48 Young_sap_BeCubing
23.  17.91 Li Xiang
24.  18.15 Timona
25.  19.30 agradess2
26.  20.73 Ryan Pilat
27.  21.83 DynaXT
28.  23.03 João Vinicius
29.  27.11 WizardCM
30.  31.70 stanley chapel
31.  32.81 Hyperion
32.  34.02 Tues
33.  34.15 Ricco
34.  34.95 ichcubegerne
35.  36.37 Nitin Kumar 2018
36.  39.65 SpeedCubeLegend17
36.  39.65 Nuuk cuber
38.  48.32 Homeschool Cubing
39.  48.70 filmip
40.  49.26 Kacper Jędrzejuk
41.  52.48 sporteisvogel
42.  54.44 thomas.sch
43.  1:01.42 Kalindu
44.  1:05.62 BigBrainBoi989
45.  1:09.84 Jacck
46.  1:11.84 hyn
47.  1:16.07 drpfisherman
48.  1:39.43 Splenj
49.  2:20.32 arbivara
50.  DNF dycocubix
50.  DNF nigelthecuber
50.  DNF darrensaito
50.  DNF TheReasonableCuber
50.  DNF bluishshark
50.  DNF c00bmaster


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(33)
1.  22.73 hah27
2.  24.24 ican97
3.  27.41 Jorian Meeuse


Spoiler



4.  29.09 riovqn
5.  31.62 abunickabhi
6.  38.50 sqAree
7.  41.98 BradyCubes08
8.  51.42 2019ECKE02
9.  56.27 MaksymilianMisiak
10.  56.89 Theo Goluboff
11.  1:19.97 Luke Garrett
12.  1:21.66 DesertWolf
13.  1:38.16 DynaXT
14.  1:48.17 adiwastu
15.  1:50.78 filmip
16.  1:54.18 brad711
17.  1:56.17 Ssiא
18.  2:15.08 Jacck
19.  2:18.50 Ricco
20.  2:21.43 Ash Black
21.  2:36.30 Kalindu
22.  3:19.57 sporteisvogel
23.  3:45.61 João Vinicius
24.  4:28.49 Homeschool Cubing
25.  6:26.47 freshcuber.de
26.  17:23.26 arbivara
27.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
27.  DNF ichcubegerne
27.  DNF Victor Tang
27.  DNF Kacper Jędrzejuk
27.  DNF ganiscool
27.  DNF TheReasonableCuber
27.  DNF beabernardes


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(13)
1.  2:08.20 Victor Tang
2.  2:08.73 hah27
3.  2:10.48 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  3:12.60 2019ECKE02
5.  3:48.45 ican97
6.  5:25.37 sqAree
7.  5:35.02 DesertWolf
8.  7:32.54 Theo Goluboff
9.  7:57.41 Jacck
10.  21:31.56 sporteisvogel
11.  26:39.56 White KB
12.  DNF abunickabhi
12.  DNF filmip


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  4:49.74 Victor Tang
2.  5:22.58 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  7:33.42 2019ECKE02


Spoiler



4.  9:08.74 nevinscph
5.  DNF hah27
5.  DNF Jacck


*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  15/21 1 Cuberstache
2.  14/19 55:44 Ali161102
3.  4/4 10:57 MaksymilianMisiak


Spoiler



4.  4/4 30:54 sporteisvogel
5.  6/8 48:48 Ricco
6.  3/4 4:19 Keroma12
7.  2/3 9:54 Jacck
8.  2/3 22:17 Homeschool Cubing
9.  12/28 58:54 2019ECKE02


*3x3x3 one-handed*(132)
1.  9.92 Luke Garrett
2.  10.45 Theo Goluboff
3.  10.54 lilwoaji


Spoiler



4.  11.62 Mantas U
5.  12.30 darrensaito
6.  12.31 Elo13
7.  12.68 Pixaler
8.  12.93 Ryan Pilat
9.  13.03 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  13.05 tJardigradHe
11.  13.14 parkertrager
12.  13.38 1001010101001
13.  13.66 NathanaelCubes
14.  13.93 RedstoneTim
15.  13.94 Alex Tosting
16.  13.97 midnightcuberx
17.  14.33 turtwig
18.  14.83 Tues
19.  15.11 Ash Black
20.  15.33 tsutt099
21.  15.51 BradenTheMagician
22.  16.06 V Achyuthan
23.  16.24 ganiscool
24.  16.41 MrKuba600
25.  16.76 MCuber
26.  16.81 remopihel
27.  17.18 hah27
28.  17.29 dycocubix
29.  17.38 roymok1213
30.  17.51 ichcubegerne
31.  18.05 PCCuber
32.  18.27 DhruvA
33.  18.52 João Vinicius
34.  19.31 Torch
35.  19.37 Cody_Caston
36.  19.76 sigalig
36.  19.76 WizardCM
38.  20.14 AydenNguyen
39.  20.19 Parke187
40.  20.28 Alison Meador
41.  20.32 abunickabhi
42.  20.53 Utkarsh Ashar
43.  20.72 agradess2
44.  20.95 weatherman223
45.  21.09 Cale S
46.  21.27 Jorian Meeuse
47.  21.32 2022duyn02
48.  21.48 Ontricus
49.  21.52 xyzzy
50.  21.53 MaksymilianMisiak
51.  21.70 any name you wish
52.  21.81 lumes2121
53.  21.95 switkreytyahhhh
54.  21.96 Omkar1
55.  22.03 MJbaka
56.  22.29 Luke Solves Cubes
57.  22.33 Triangles_are_cubers
58.  22.53 VectorCubes
59.  22.60 PiKeeper
60.  22.81 Cubey_Tube
61.  22.84 Jammy
62.  22.89 DGCubes
63.  23.13 Kacper Jędrzejuk
64.  23.17 Jge
65.  23.48 MattP98
66.  23.86 2018KEAR02
67.  23.98 brad711
68.  24.01 Nuuk cuber
69.  24.34 JohnSax
70.  24.45 nigelthecuber
71.  24.47 Sawyer
72.  24.85 CubeLub3r
73.  25.48 JustGoodCuber
74.  25.62 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
75.  25.72 Nitin Kumar 2018
76.  25.83 carlosvilla9
77.  25.95 InfinityCuber324
78.  26.93 JacobLittleton
79.  27.30 vilkkuti25
80.  27.81 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
81.  27.88 Fisko
82.  28.79 Koen van Aller
83.  29.36 ly_6
84.  30.48 zSquirreL
85.  30.75 Ssiא
86.  31.09 Isaiah The Scott
87.  31.40 hyn
88.  31.78 Maxematician
89.  32.14 Hyperion
90.  32.58 Jules Graham
91.  32.59 DUDECUBER
92.  33.19 Homeschool Cubing
93.  33.23 Magma Cubing
94.  33.41 Enoch Jiang
95.  33.59 Aidan Hiah
96.  33.82 Super_Cuber903
97.  35.42 A Slice of M
98.  35.56 ErezE
99.  36.64 JFCUBING
100.  36.79 rlnninja44
101.  37.65 Abram Grimsley
102.  37.82 Poorcuber09
103.  38.47 ARSCubing
104.  39.72 freshcuber.de
105.  39.79 nurhid.hisham
106.  40.04 Cubing Mania
107.  40.78 Nong Quoc Khanh
108.  40.86 Cubing Simplified
109.  41.40 Caden Fisher
110.  43.00 sporteisvogel
111.  45.02 Meanjuice
112.  50.01 Noob's Cubes
113.  52.04 Henry13
114.  54.24 Rubika-37-021204
115.  54.29 WTFperm
116.  55.04 arbivara
116.  55.04 SpeedCubeLegend17
118.  56.62 Cubethought
119.  57.18 c00bmaster
120.  58.66 BigBrainBoi989
121.  59.36 shaub1
122.  1:00.68 Panagiotis Christopoulos
123.  1:01.91 myoder
124.  1:09.84 Jacck
125.  1:09.98 Multicubing
126.  1:12.05 Splenj
127.  1:15.50 Exmestify
128.  1:16.02 Cubing_Marmot
129.  1:47.77 Taffy23
130.  1:55.58 RubikAr
131.  DNF TheReasonableCuber
131.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*3x3x3 With feet*(7)
1.  2:07.36 One Wheel
2.  2:36.24 Homeschool Cubing
3.  3:56.26 Hyperion


Spoiler



4.  DNF Cuber767
4.  DNF switkreytyahhhh
4.  DNF calcuber1800
4.  DNF ganiscool


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  30.81 ichcubegerne
2.  34.62 DGCubes
3.  41.15 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  1:02.88 WizardCM
5.  1:29.99 Jacck
6.  1:31.44 TheReasonableCuber
7.  1:40.44 MaksymilianMisiak
8.  1:52.64 Homeschool Cubing
9.  1:53.78 ganiscool
10.  2:27.67 Meanjuice
11.  3:13.38 thomas.sch
12.  DNF BigBrainBoi989
12.  DNF switkreytyahhhh


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(14)
1.  22.67 (23, 23, 22) Teh Keng Foo
2.  29.33 (32, 25, 31) 2022duyn02
3.  30.00 (33, 26, 31) remopihel


Spoiler



4.  32.00 (35, 27, 34) arbivara
5.  33.00 (33, 31, 35) Kalindu
6.  40.67 (50, 40, 32) nigelthecuber
7.  47.00 (50, 36, 55) Homeschool Cubing
8.  DNF (50, 38, DNS) Timona
8.  DNF (47, DNS, DNS) OriEy
8.  DNF (50, 51, DNF) DynaXT
8.  DNF (51, DNS, DNS) ganiscool
8.  DNF (57, DNF, DNF) Meanjuice
8.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Splenj
8.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) switkreytyahhhh


*2-3-4 Relay*(58)
1.  35.77 Luke Garrett
2.  39.09 Mantas U
3.  40.67 darrensaito


Spoiler



4.  41.95 Theo Goluboff
5.  47.63 DGCubes
6.  49.52 tJardigradHe
7.  52.72 JacobLittleton
8.  55.72 WizardCM
9.  56.38 Ash Black
10.  56.73 agradess2
11.  56.81 tsutt099
12.  56.82 2022duyn02
13.  57.09 Valken
14.  57.27 Timona
15.  57.41 ichcubegerne
16.  58.56 MaksymilianMisiak
17.  58.93 2018KEAR02
18.  59.94 Parke187
19.  1:01.12 aznbn
20.  1:01.75 João Vinicius
21.  1:02.13 ganiscool
22.  1:04.51 TheReasonableCuber
23.  1:05.18 remopihel
24.  1:06.27 Kacper Jędrzejuk
25.  1:06.76 Magma Cubing
26.  1:06.79 Utkarsh Ashar
27.  1:07.30 switkreytyahhhh
28.  1:11.13 drpfisherman
29.  1:11.23 Nuuk cuber
30.  1:14.19 DUDECUBER
31.  1:17.57 DynaXT
32.  1:18.31 JFCUBING
33.  1:18.78 Jge
34.  1:19.12 Sawyer
35.  1:20.34 Fisko
36.  1:24.75 nigelthecuber
37.  1:26.89 50ph14
38.  1:31.50 Luke Solves Cubes
39.  1:35.55 Super_Cuber903
40.  1:39.38 hyn
41.  1:41.01 Abram Grimsley
42.  1:42.64 Poorcuber09
43.  1:45.99 InfinityCuber324
44.  1:46.25 KellanTheCubingCoder
45.  1:46.65 Hyperion
46.  1:47.51 Isaiah The Scott
47.  1:48.95 JohnSax
48.  1:52.83 Homeschool Cubing
49.  1:52.94 Jason Tzeng
50.  1:56.38 myoder
51.  1:56.71 Meanjuice
52.  2:11.60 Kalindu
53.  2:12.67 SpeedCubeLegend17
54.  2:32.10 Rubika-37-021204
55.  2:33.16 Jacck
56.  2:35.96 Ricco
57.  2:51.59 Splenj
58.  DNF c00bmaster


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(31)
1.  1:29.28 Theo Goluboff
2.  1:41.96 Luke Garrett
3.  2:00.08 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:00.30 agradess2
5.  2:05.50 Ash Black
6.  2:06.41 ganiscool
7.  2:08.93 DGCubes
8.  2:18.21 Nuuk cuber
9.  2:18.65 MaksymilianMisiak
10.  2:24.66 João Vinicius
11.  2:31.49 JacobLittleton
12.  2:35.81 drpfisherman
13.  2:37.55 switkreytyahhhh
14.  2:41.67 2022duyn02
15.  2:45.08 Magma Cubing
16.  2:45.62 TheReasonableCuber
17.  2:45.82 Parke187
18.  2:49.24 aznbn
19.  2:57.88 Utkarsh Ashar
20.  2:58.91 Kacper Jędrzejuk
21.  3:35.31 c00bmaster
22.  3:49.48 Poorcuber09
23.  3:56.71 Homeschool Cubing
24.  4:02.53 JFCUBING
25.  4:08.55 Hyperion
26.  4:25.16 Abram Grimsley
27.  4:42.26 Rubika-37-021204
28.  4:48.77 One Wheel
29.  4:58.10 Jason Tzeng
30.  5:10.57 myoder
31.  7:15.32 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(18)
1.  3:08.13 Theo Goluboff
2.  3:44.86 ichcubegerne
3.  3:51.31 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  4:27.34 MaksymilianMisiak
5.  4:27.36 DGCubes
6.  4:51.28 Nuuk cuber
7.  5:05.59 drpfisherman
8.  5:07.31 Magma Cubing
9.  5:31.25 JacobLittleton
10.  5:51.55 TheReasonableCuber
11.  6:36.96 Kacper Jędrzejuk
12.  7:03.42 c00bmaster
13.  7:22.37 aznbn
14.  7:54.66 One Wheel
15.  8:19.53 Homeschool Cubing
16.  8:25.49 Poorcuber09
17.  9:24.49 Rubika-37-021204
18.  10:50.56 myoder


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(16)
1.  6:06.00 Theo Goluboff
2.  6:38.10 ichcubegerne
3.  6:40.86 Mantas U


Spoiler



4.  8:12.00 Nuuk cuber
5.  8:14.20 MaksymilianMisiak
6.  8:45.18 DGCubes
7.  8:54.34 TheReasonableCuber
8.  9:08.68 Magma Cubing
9.  9:27.14 Nickita
10.  10:22.89 switkreytyahhhh
11.  12:12.91 c00bmaster
12.  13:00.92 Kacper Jędrzejuk
13.  13:09.63 Homeschool Cubing
14.  14:02.97 One Wheel
15.  17:05.50 Rubika-37-021204
16.  19:08.33 myoder


*Clock*(89)
1.  4.41 VectorCubes
2.  4.61 TommyC
3.  4.85 Jude_Stradtner


Spoiler



4.  4.87 alyzsnyzs
5.  4.90 2018KEAR02
6.  4.91 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  5.11 Liam Wadek
8.  5.18 Oliver Pällo
9.  5.20 Luke Garrett
10.  5.32 vishwasankarcubing
11.  5.90 Charles Jerome
12.  6.05 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
13.  6.06 MartinN13
14.  6.08 Clock_Enthusiast
15.  6.15 50ph14
16.  6.31 zSquirreL
17.  6.43 Christopher Fandrich
18.  6.61 Theo Goluboff
19.  6.94 Jules Graham
20.  7.12 Chris Van Der Brink
21.  7.22 Cubing Simplified
22.  7.30 BradenTheMagician
23.  7.63 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  7.66 weatherman223
25.  7.81 sqAree
26.  7.86 tsutt099
27.  7.97 BradyCubes08
28.  8.05 Parke187
29.  8.15 drpfisherman
30.  8.23 Ryan Pilat
31.  8.24 Shaun Mack
32.  8.29 MCuber
33.  8.32 carlosvilla9
34.  8.52 Tues
35.  8.66 Jammy
36.  8.69 Nuuk cuber
37.  9.09 bluishshark
38.  9.16 2019ECKE02
38.  9.16 Ash Black
40.  9.18 remopihel
41.  9.27 lumes2121
42.  9.43 Li Xiang
43.  9.48 sigalig
44.  9.54 BrianJ
45.  10.11 SpeedCubeLegend17
46.  10.24 DynaXT
47.  10.25 Panagiotis Christopoulos
48.  10.30 InfinityCuber324
49.  10.65 DGCubes
50.  10.86 ichcubegerne
51.  11.15 rlnninja44
52.  11.19 MrKuba600
53.  11.44 Triangles_are_cubers
54.  11.52 Alex Tosting
55.  11.79 Nong Quoc Khanh
56.  11.93 Fisko
57.  11.98 KellanTheCubingCoder
58.  12.13 Poketube6681
59.  12.24 Jason Tzeng
60.  12.81 Cubey_Tube
61.  12.91 WizardCM
62.  13.07 Luke Solves Cubes
63.  13.41 Magma Cubing
64.  13.50 JacobLittleton
65.  14.05 elimescube
65.  14.05 Homeschool Cubing
67.  14.63 nurhid.hisham
68.  14.73 freshcuber.de
69.  14.94 TheReasonableCuber
70.  15.96 Natanael
71.  16.62 MaksymilianMisiak
72.  16.64 Jacck
73.  17.62 Poorcuber09
74.  17.74 stanley chapel
75.  19.14 sporteisvogel
76.  22.87 Abram Grimsley
77.  23.18 Henry13
78.  25.39 Kalindu
79.  26.21 NONOGamer12
80.  29.17 Koen van Aller
81.  37.33 Ricco
82.  46.43 nigelthecuber
83.  55.11 BigBrainBoi989
84.  1:12.09 Jack Law
85.  1:21.33 Rubika-37-021204
86.  1:41.10 Meanjuice
87.  DNF Jakub D
87.  DNF midnightcuberx
87.  DNF João Vinicius


*Megaminx*(52)
1.  38.47 Theo Goluboff
2.  41.14 KrokosB
3.  43.19 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  49.14 darrensaito
5.  50.07 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  53.12 MrKuba600
7.  53.31 WizardCM
8.  53.57 carlosvilla9
9.  53.59 Kacper Jędrzejuk
10.  54.24 MaksymilianMisiak
11.  56.67 Ash Black
12.  57.62 Jammy
13.  1:02.84 ichcubegerne
14.  1:03.28 Fred Lang
15.  1:03.97 BradenTheMagician
16.  1:04.08 agradess2
17.  1:07.52 DGCubes
18.  1:08.92 Timona
19.  1:10.27 switkreytyahhhh
20.  1:10.67 remopihel
21.  1:10.89 Nuuk cuber
22.  1:17.16 João Vinicius
23.  1:17.91 50ph14
24.  1:18.97 tsutt099
25.  1:20.34 Triangles_are_cubers
26.  1:21.45 c00bmaster
27.  1:27.08 Magma Cubing
28.  1:27.52 DynaXT
29.  1:28.17 2018KEAR02
30.  1:32.06 TheReasonableCuber
31.  1:32.47 Vince M
32.  1:40.59 Fisko
33.  1:47.20 JacobLittleton
34.  1:47.57 Natanael
35.  1:58.20 Poorcuber09
36.  2:02.64 ganiscool
37.  2:10.16 Homeschool Cubing
38.  2:13.30 bluishshark
39.  2:14.99 Hyperion
40.  2:20.54 One Wheel
41.  2:38.45 Abram Grimsley
42.  2:48.03 Jrg
43.  2:51.34 Ricco
44.  3:09.72 SentsuiJack2403
45.  3:10.09 Jacck
46.  3:22.55 sporteisvogel
47.  3:41.66 freshcuber.de
48.  3:59.25 Rubika-37-021204
49.  DNF Luke Solves Cubes
49.  DNF midnightcuberx
49.  DNF DUDECUBER
49.  DNF Meanjuice


*Pyraminx*(135)
1.  1.92 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.24 dycocubix
3.  2.37 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  2.48 Jules Graham
5.  2.71 MrKuba600
6.  3.00 tJardigradHe
7.  3.02 Chris Van Der Brink
8.  3.09 BrianJ
8.  3.09 Luke Garrett
10.  3.14 Ash Black
11.  3.16 Shaun Mack
12.  3.24 remopihel
13.  3.26 50ph14
14.  3.32 Ryan Pilat
14.  3.32 darrensaito
16.  3.33 DGCubes
17.  3.46 Ghost Cuber 
18.  3.78 Mr_Man_I_Am
19.  3.79 alyzsnyzs
20.  3.86 EvanWright1
21.  3.87 MartinN13
22.  3.90 BradyCubes08
23.  3.94 BradenTheMagician
24.  3.95 tsutt099
25.  4.06 Cody_Caston
26.  4.07 Alex Tosting
27.  4.13 Homeschool Cubing
28.  4.20 Boris McCoy
29.  4.22 Ontricus
30.  4.47 wearephamily1719
31.  4.61 Theo Goluboff
32.  4.65 mihnea3000
33.  4.72 ichcubegerne
34.  4.80 MCuber
35.  4.88 aznbn
36.  4.93 Parke187
37.  4.94 Clock_Enthusiast
38.  5.11 lilwoaji
39.  5.20 2018KEAR02
40.  5.30 Tues
41.  5.38 WizardCM
42.  5.47 DhruvA
43.  5.48 Kacper Jędrzejuk
44.  5.51 Magma Cubing
45.  5.52 João Vinicius
46.  5.72 dhafin
47.  5.73 Triangles_are_cubers
48.  5.77 JacobLittleton
49.  5.86 Torch
50.  5.89 midnightcuberx
51.  6.01 Fisko
52.  6.02 MaksymilianMisiak
53.  6.10 Oliver Pällo
54.  6.18 N4C0
55.  6.36 Jammy
56.  6.42 MattP98
57.  6.45 CubeLub3r
58.  6.58 Nuuk cuber
59.  6.59 Utkarsh Ashar
60.  6.61 Thewan
60.  6.61 Christopher Fandrich
62.  6.73 nigelthecuber
63.  6.74 Liam Wadek
64.  6.79 Jack Law
65.  6.80 drpfisherman
66.  6.86 Omkar1
66.  6.86 Jason Tzeng
68.  6.96 carlosvilla9
69.  7.05 Pixaler
70.  7.21 Jge
71.  7.26 Isaiah The Scott
72.  7.28 weatherman223
73.  7.53 SpeedCubeLegend17
74.  7.55 AydenNguyen
74.  7.55 Li Xiang
76.  7.56 Luke Solves Cubes
77.  7.61 agradess2
78.  7.66 Cubey_Tube
79.  7.87 VectorCubes
80.  8.00 Cubing Simplified
81.  8.02 ARSCubing
82.  8.10 TheReasonableCuber
83.  8.11 lumes2121
84.  8.26 JohnDaCuber
85.  8.28 KellanTheCubingCoder
86.  8.41 rlnninja44
87.  8.48 vezeneca
88.  8.57 Hyperion
89.  8.62 JFCUBING
90.  8.71 zSquirreL
91.  8.73 Carter Cubes
92.  8.94 Koen van Aller
93.  8.99 Poorcuber09
94.  9.28 MJbaka
95.  9.33 InfinityCuber324
96.  9.51 JustGoodCuber
97.  9.56 Natanael
98.  9.58 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
99.  9.60 Super_Cuber903
100.  9.99 ErezE
101.  10.00 bluishshark
102.  10.08 BigBrainBoi989
103.  10.22 Abram Grimsley
104.  10.30 GrettGrett
105.  10.37 Maxematician
106.  10.80 DynaXT
107.  11.09 Topherlul
108.  11.51 Jorian Meeuse
109.  11.70 DUDECUBER
110.  11.81 Panagiotis Christopoulos
111.  11.91 Meanjuice
112.  11.92 Cubing Mania
113.  12.11 Noob's Cubes
114.  12.64 freshcuber.de
115.  12.96 sporteisvogel
116.  13.22 Splenj
117.  13.49 SentsuiJack2403
118.  13.77 khachuli
119.  13.92 Poketube6681
120.  14.14 Henry13
121.  14.49 KamTheCuber
122.  14.74 Ricco
123.  15.01 Kalindu
124.  15.02 ganiscool
125.  15.19 Nash171
126.  16.00 Rubika-37-021204
127.  17.04 randomboi
128.  17.51 c00bmaster
129.  18.38 Penguinocuber
130.  18.72 RubikAr
131.  19.17 Jacck
132.  21.57 Taffy23
133.  22.08 Cuber767
134.  22.27 arbivara
135.  48.83 myoder


*Square-1*(89)
1.  5.94 Christopher Fandrich
2.  6.97 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  7.00 EvanWright1


Spoiler



4.  8.17 alyzsnyzs
5.  8.21 JackPfeifer
6.  8.73 Ryan Pilat
7.  8.83 Hayden Ng
8.  8.89 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
9.  9.07 BrianJ
10.  9.08 tsutt099
11.  9.17 MaksymilianMisiak
12.  9.35 Shaun Mack
13.  9.73 Alex Tosting
14.  10.23 BradenTheMagician
15.  11.43 Legomanz
16.  11.76 AydenNguyen
17.  11.84 darrensaito
18.  12.00 BradyCubes08
19.  12.04 BradyLawrence
19.  12.04 remopihel
21.  12.45 Theo Goluboff
22.  12.77 MrKuba600
23.  12.99 Cale S
24.  14.28 Luke Garrett
25.  14.53 Nong Quoc Khanh
26.  14.72 tJardigradHe
27.  15.31 Tues
27.  15.31 Ash Black
29.  15.44 lilwoaji
30.  15.50 zSquirreL
31.  16.22 JacobLittleton
32.  16.52 MichaelNielsen
33.  17.10 hyn
34.  17.12 Mr_Man_I_Am
35.  17.23 Oliver Pällo
36.  17.62 MCuber
37.  17.63 Chris Van Der Brink
38.  17.94 Torch
39.  17.95 bluishshark
40.  18.85 João Vinicius
41.  19.17 DGCubes
42.  19.25 Kacper Jędrzejuk
43.  19.44 Liam Wadek
44.  20.50 DynaXT
45.  20.73 wearephamily1719
46.  21.45 Aerocuber
47.  22.36 Alison Meador
48.  22.91 GrettGrett
49.  23.01 2018KEAR02
50.  23.07 midnightcuberx
51.  23.29 Jammy
52.  23.34 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
53.  23.36 MattP98
54.  23.40 WizardCM
55.  23.84 Jge
56.  23.88 weatherman223
57.  23.89 Parke187
58.  24.55 Fisko
59.  24.67 Cubey_Tube
60.  26.21 Meanjuice
61.  26.32 Nuuk cuber
62.  26.50 lumes2121
63.  26.81 TheReasonableCuber
64.  27.11 ichcubegerne
65.  28.01 bennettstouder
66.  28.78 InfinityCuber324
67.  29.15 Magma Cubing
68.  29.19 nigelthecuber
69.  29.22 Vince M
70.  29.47 Cubing Mania
71.  30.14 Homeschool Cubing
72.  30.39 baseballjello67
73.  31.10 Poorcuber09
74.  32.45 RCG
75.  34.65 carlosvilla9
76.  35.20 Omkar1
77.  35.24 BigBrainBoi989
78.  35.91 Luke Solves Cubes
79.  41.46 vezeneca
80.  45.64 sporteisvogel
81.  51.07 JFCUBING
82.  57.00 KellanTheCubingCoder
83.  1:00.01 Jacck
84.  1:03.52 JohnDaCuber
85.  1:11.53 Isaiah The Scott
86.  1:19.11 Henry13
87.  1:54.19 Rubika-37-021204
88.  DNF 2019ECKE02
88.  DNF ganiscool


*Skewb*(117)
1.  1.88 Legomanz
2.  2.77 Cody_Caston
3.  2.80 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  2.94 BrianJ
5.  3.18 tsutt099
6.  3.38 Cale S
7.  3.40 MichaelNielsen
8.  3.59 Nong Quoc Khanh
9.  3.64 MrKuba600
10.  3.70 Brendyn Dunagan
11.  3.82 bobbybob
12.  3.91 Ash Black
12.  3.91 darrensaito
14.  4.00 parkertrager
15.  4.01 dycocubix
16.  4.05 EvanWright1
17.  4.07 lilwoaji
18.  4.19 Alex Tosting
19.  4.45 2018KEAR02
20.  4.49 Hyperion
21.  4.53 N4C0
22.  4.54 Magma Cubing
23.  4.57 Theo Goluboff
24.  4.63 Ryan Pilat
25.  4.68 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  4.78 VectorCubes
27.  4.85 João Vinicius
28.  4.87 remopihel
29.  4.88 Luke Garrett
30.  4.94 DhruvA
31.  5.02 Shaun Mack
32.  5.10 Tues
33.  5.14 Liam Wadek
34.  5.28 roymok1213
35.  5.32 Mr_Man_I_Am
36.  5.36 Triangles_are_cubers
37.  5.41 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
38.  5.53 MartinN13
39.  5.55 nigelthecuber
40.  5.57 WizardCM
41.  5.63 lumes2121
42.  5.64 DGCubes
43.  5.65 Antto Pitkänen
44.  5.73 MattP98
45.  5.79 weatherman223
46.  5.83 InfinityCuber324
47.  5.88 tJardigradHe
48.  5.90 BradenTheMagician
49.  5.98 2022duyn02
50.  6.00 KrokosB
51.  6.17 ichcubegerne
52.  6.19 DUDECUBER
53.  6.27 MCuber
54.  6.49 calcuber1800
55.  6.72 Parke187
56.  6.81 Thewan
57.  6.84 Boris McCoy
57.  6.84 DynaXT
59.  6.88 Jammy
60.  6.96 Poorcuber09
61.  7.04 Clock_Enthusiast
62.  7.06 Fisko
63.  7.08 Carter Cubes
64.  7.35 Jason Tzeng
65.  7.48 MaksymilianMisiak
66.  7.93 Panagiotis Christopoulos
67.  7.97 Nuuk cuber
68.  8.02 Torch
69.  8.04 bluishshark
70.  8.06 Cubey_Tube
70.  8.06 Pixaler
72.  8.17 Lukz
72.  8.17 JacobLittleton
74.  8.27 TheReasonableCuber
75.  8.36 2019ECKE02
76.  8.43 vezeneca
77.  8.62 Li Xiang
78.  8.70 KellanTheCubingCoder
79.  8.88 Homeschool Cubing
80.  8.94 Utkarsh Ashar
81.  9.27 carlosvilla9
82.  9.28 Poketube6681
83.  9.42 Sub1Hour
84.  9.44 drpfisherman
85.  9.46 JFCUBING
86.  9.54 Super_Cuber903
87.  9.64 abunickabhi
88.  9.94 zSquirreL
89.  10.24 SpiFunTastic
90.  10.51 rlnninja44
91.  10.60 Koen van Aller
92.  11.36 Isaiah The Scott
93.  11.41 JohnDaCuber
94.  11.47 Omkar1
95.  11.74 Luke Solves Cubes
96.  11.77 GrettGrett
97.  11.80 JustGoodCuber
98.  12.64 Arnavol
99.  12.75 agradess2
100.  13.60 Kalindu
101.  13.63 Jge
102.  13.93 BigBrainBoi989
103.  14.06 CubeLub3r
104.  15.04 Meanjuice
105.  15.24 Rubika-37-021204
106.  16.08 Henry13
107.  16.55 Abram Grimsley
108.  17.02 freshcuber.de
109.  17.91 Jacck
110.  18.79 ganiscool
111.  19.46 c00bmaster
112.  19.93 Ricco
113.  20.88 sporteisvogel
114.  26.88 myoder
115.  28.24 Nash171
116.  38.32 arbivara
117.  DNF aznbn


*Kilominx*(20)
1.  23.47 Kacper Jędrzejuk
2.  24.03 DGCubes
3.  26.19 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  27.43 Luke Garrett
5.  30.00 Ash Black
6.  31.35 Nuuk cuber
7.  33.92 ichcubegerne
8.  37.70 Natanael
9.  46.27 Isaiah The Scott
10.  46.91 TheReasonableCuber
11.  48.40 stanley chapel
12.  56.84 Meanjuice
13.  58.27 João Vinicius
14.  59.45 Homeschool Cubing
15.  1:09.77 Magma Cubing
16.  1:24.53 Abram Grimsley
17.  1:40.59 Multicubing
18.  1:40.83 Rubika-37-021204
19.  7:23.67 Jacck
20.  DNF BigBrainBoi989


*Mini Guildford*(23)
1.  3:07.07 Theo Goluboff
2.  3:16.86 Luke Garrett
3.  3:29.18 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  4:31.40 ichcubegerne
5.  4:44.31 MaksymilianMisiak
6.  4:50.26 WizardCM
7.  4:58.72 DGCubes
8.  5:03.79 drpfisherman
9.  5:06.31 Kacper Jędrzejuk
10.  5:21.69 Nuuk cuber
11.  5:29.03 JacobLittleton
12.  5:29.84 João Vinicius
13.  5:36.30 Magma Cubing
14.  5:56.63 TheReasonableCuber
15.  6:38.16 DynaXT
16.  7:23.91 Poorcuber09
17.  7:47.18 nigelthecuber
18.  8:01.78 Homeschool Cubing
19.  8:32.21 bluishshark
20.  9:18.01 KellanTheCubingCoder
21.  12:08.31 Jacck
22.  12:53.48 Henry13
23.  DNF zSquirreL


*Redi Cube*(18)
1.  6.71 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.59 DGCubes
3.  11.86 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  14.37 ichcubegerne
5.  19.96 Nuuk cuber
6.  20.15 Homeschool Cubing
7.  23.16 Natanael
8.  24.15 Magma Cubing
9.  27.51 Abram Grimsley
10.  28.29 TheReasonableCuber
11.  30.40 Meanjuice
12.  30.66 BigBrainBoi989
13.  31.03 bennettstouder
14.  33.29 Rubika-37-021204
15.  35.41 JacobLittleton
16.  39.22 freshcuber.de
17.  39.52 Jacck
18.  48.67 Samuel Eklund-Hanna


*Master Pyraminx*(14)
1.  25.13 Ash Black
2.  27.03 DGCubes
3.  43.44 Homeschool Cubing


Spoiler



4.  43.50 Thewan
5.  43.55 Nuuk cuber
6.  43.85 ichcubegerne
7.  47.68 WizardCM
8.  48.90 Natanael
9.  1:01.25 TheReasonableCuber
10.  1:03.61 Jacck
11.  1:12.40 Hyperion
12.  1:14.23 Rubika-37-021204
13.  1:20.75 freshcuber.de
14.  1:26.33 One Wheel


*15 Puzzle*(8)
1.  16.15 Natanael
2.  19.19 ichcubegerne
3.  22.63 2018KEAR02


Spoiler



4.  22.70 DGCubes
5.  26.48 Zamirul Faris
6.  35.63 freshcuber.de
7.  57.52 MaksymilianMisiak
8.  2:54.28 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(7)
1.  48.87 any name you wish
2.  63.02 Homeschool Cubing
3.  955.10 remopihel


Spoiler



4.  DNF baseballjello67
4.  DNF Meanjuice
4.  DNF Luke Solves Cubes
4.  DNF V Achyuthan


*Mirror Blocks*(28)
1.  14.15 BradenTheMagician
2.  17.06 Valken
3.  17.97 Alison Meador


Spoiler



4.  23.79 JohnDaCuber
5.  24.89 ichcubegerne
6.  26.36 Nuuk cuber
7.  26.46 Haya_Mirror
8.  32.08 Ash Black
9.  33.62 Thewan
10.  35.54 Abram Grimsley
11.  36.26 Homeschool Cubing
12.  39.13 TheReasonableCuber
13.  43.42 DGCubes
14.  44.56 WizardCM
15.  45.65 MaksymilianMisiak
16.  45.75 Natanael
17.  54.42 JacobLittleton
18.  58.29 Multicubing
19.  59.78 bluishshark
20.  1:04.88 Luke Garrett
21.  1:25.95 Meanjuice
22.  1:28.62 freshcuber.de
23.  1:28.89 Hyperion
24.  1:35.67 Splenj
25.  1:40.82 myoder
26.  2:19.35 Magma Cubing
27.  6:31.60 Jacck
28.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  1:18.22 DGCubes
2.  3:41.69 Natanael
3.  5:01.39 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(5)
1.  1:05.07 zSquirreL
2.  1:36.05 xyzzy
3.  1:47.03 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  2:23.25 One Wheel
5.  3:01.26 freshcuber.de



*Contest results*(295)
1.  1572 Theo Goluboff
2.  1552 Luke Garrett
3.  1437 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  1245 DGCubes
5.  1243 MaksymilianMisiak
6.  1239 tsutt099
7.  1213 ichcubegerne
8.  1169 BradenTheMagician
9.  1128 tJardigradHe
10.  1112 darrensaito
11.  1075 Alex Tosting
12.  1074 Nuuk cuber
13.  1069 WizardCM
14.  1060 2018KEAR02
15.  1044 Kacper Jędrzejuk
16.  1043 Brendyn Dunagan
17.  1035 remopihel
18.  1020 Ryan Pilat
19.  1016 João Vinicius
20.  1013 ganiscool
21.  1008 MrKuba600
22.  988 dycocubix
23.  978 TheReasonableCuber
24.  975 Tues
25.  964 Magma Cubing
26.  944 agradess2
27.  937 JacobLittleton
28.  920 MCuber
29.  899 Parke187
30.  895 BrianJ
31.  880 2022duyn02
32.  850 lilwoaji
33.  847 Jammy
34.  845 Pixaler
35.  837 DhruvA
36.  783 Homeschool Cubing
37.  779 parkertrager
37.  779 Mantas U
39.  761 Liam Wadek
40.  758 carlosvilla9
41.  754 MichaelNielsen
42.  753 BradyCubes08
43.  745 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
44.  733 zSquirreL
45.  718 EvanWright1
46.  701 Cubey_Tube
47.  700 drpfisherman
48.  692 weatherman223
49.  690 aznbn
50.  680 Fisko
51.  679 turtwig
52.  673 VectorCubes
53.  670 Boris McCoy
54.  669 Cale S
55.  668 Triangles_are_cubers
56.  664 nigelthecuber
57.  658 Valken
57.  658 Torch
59.  657 switkreytyahhhh
60.  656 Shaun Mack
61.  638 AydenNguyen
62.  633 Utkarsh Ashar
63.  627 DynaXT
64.  621 Jge
65.  616 Christopher Fandrich
66.  597 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
66.  597 abunickabhi
68.  591 MattP98
69.  573 lumes2121
70.  567 Timona
71.  566 Mr_Man_I_Am
72.  563 Luke Solves Cubes
73.  559 Jorian Meeuse
74.  537 wearephamily1719
75.  536 midnightcuberx
76.  533 hah27
77.  531 Koen van Aller
78.  524 JFCUBING
78.  524 Charles Jerome
80.  520 Nong Quoc Khanh
81.  511 LeviGibson
81.  511 Natanael
81.  511 Cody_Caston
84.  510 Isaiah The Scott
85.  509 DUDECUBER
85.  509 Hyperion
87.  508 Poorcuber09
87.  508 Jules Graham
89.  503 rlnninja44
90.  498 InfinityCuber324
91.  496 Oliver Pällo
92.  490 Ontricus
93.  487 alyzsnyzs
94.  481 KrokosB
95.  478 roymok1213
95.  478 vezeneca
97.  468 Carter Cubes
97.  468 bluishshark
99.  463 Chris Van Der Brink
100.  460 bennettstouder
101.  446 MartinN13
102.  445 Hayden Ng
103.  437 hyn
104.  432 KingWilwin16
105.  431 NathanaelCubes
106.  429 xyzzy
107.  426 Maxematician
108.  423 Clock_Enthusiast
109.  422 Nitin Kumar 2018
110.  419 Omkar1
111.  418 baseballjello67
111.  418 2019ECKE02
113.  415 Abram Grimsley
114.  413 MJbaka
115.  410 Vince M
116.  405 JohnDaCuber
117.  403 dhafin
118.  400 Legomanz
119.  398 PCCuber
120.  397 Cubing Simplified
120.  397 Fred Lang
122.  394 Zamirul Faris
123.  389 sigalig
124.  384 KellanTheCubingCoder
124.  384 CubeLub3r
126.  381 Sawyer
127.  380 c00bmaster
128.  369 ARSCubing
129.  368 Enoch Jiang
130.  362 stanley chapel
131.  358 50ph14
132.  356 JustGoodCuber
133.  355 Super_Cuber903
133.  355 Alison Meador
135.  353 Li Xiang
136.  350 V Achyuthan
137.  348 MrShroom85
138.  347 JohnSax
138.  347 Keroma12
140.  339 beabernardes
141.  334 Cubing Mania
141.  334 sporteisvogel
143.  326 Meanjuice
144.  322 SpeedCubeLegend17
145.  319 vishwasankarcubing
146.  312 Sub1Hour
147.  311 Jacck
148.  308 Jason Tzeng
149.  306 vilkkuti25
150.  301 Poketube6681
151.  297 brad711
151.  297 Nickita
153.  292 RedstoneTim
153.  292 SpiFunTastic
155.  290 Rubika-37-021204
156.  284 any name you wish
156.  284 N4C0
158.  280 20luky3
158.  280 fun at the joy
160.  277 BigBrainBoi989
161.  268 elimescube
162.  264 freshcuber.de
163.  259 SentsuiJack2403
164.  257 iLikeCheese
165.  256 justyy14
165.  256 mihnea3000
165.  256 Heewon Seo
168.  251 Antto Pitkänen
168.  251 benzhao
168.  251 Topherlul
171.  242 Adam Chodyniecki
172.  241 Imsoosm
173.  236 myoder
174.  229 eyeballboi
175.  228 Kalindu
175.  228 SpeedyReedy
177.  225 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
177.  225 One Wheel
177.  225 ican97
177.  225 ly_6
181.  224 Henry13
182.  222 calcuber1800
183.  221 sband17
184.  218 Ricco
185.  216 FishyIshy
186.  215 zxmdm666
187.  213 Panagiotis Christopoulos
188.  212 GrettGrett
189.  210 Aidan Hiah
190.  208 Thewan
191.  205 asacuber
192.  198 DesertWolf
193.  197 Jrg
193.  197 Imran Rahman
195.  194 Noob's Cubes
196.  193 Ssiא
197.  188 Cuber2s
198.  182 Splenj
199.  180 Nevan J
200.  173 Jack Law
201.  172 khachuli
202.  161 ErezE
203.  156 adiwastu
204.  153 BalsaCuber
205.  151 WTFperm
206.  149 Lukz
207.  145 Caden Fisher
207.  145 Ali161102
209.  144 nurhid.hisham
210.  143 Jakub D
211.  142 Petri Krzywacki
212.  141 Cubethought
213.  137 arbivara
214.  135 dnguyen2204
215.  131 Elo13
215.  131 PiKeeper
215.  131 Multicubing
218.  129 edcuberrules8473
219.  125 1001010101001
220.  124 Arnavol
221.  122 sqAree
221.  122 WHY841
223.  121 SpeedCubeReview
223.  121 filmip
223.  121 KamTheCuber
223.  121 Ghost Cuber 
227.  119 Eli Apperson
228.  117 A Slice of M
228.  117 Wyvernshade
230.  115 Berkman03
231.  114 Xauxage
232.  113 qatumciuzacqul
233.  109 bobbybob
234.  108 anna4f
235.  104 Mrhashtagpickle
236.  100 Nash171
237.  97 thomas.sch
238.  95 tungsten
239.  94 shaub1
240.  90 TommyC
241.  89 Jude_Stradtner
241.  89 JackPfeifer
243.  79 Lord brainy
244.  75 NoSekt
244.  75 BradyLawrence
246.  73 FeelTheBeat
247.  67 NONOGamer12
248.  66 randomboi
249.  64 Elisa Rippe
249.  64 Jmart
251.  63 Chai003
252.  60 Hazwi
253.  57 JamesBond54
254.  53 Victor Tang
254.  53 jsolver1
254.  53 Kayden
257.  52 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
258.  48 Aerocuber
259.  46 Young_sap_BeCubing
260.  44 pb_cuber
261.  42 SuperCrafter51
262.  40 Cubing_Marmot
262.  40 RubikAr
264.  38 The grandmaster
264.  38 riovqn
266.  35 1davey29
267.  32 Andy Chakarov
267.  32 Cuberstache
269.  30 WWcuber
270.  28 Penguinocuber
271.  25 Haya_Mirror
271.  25 Cuber767
271.  25 Lutz_P
274.  24 Taffy23
274.  24 Teh Keng Foo
276.  23 Exmestify
276.  23 ArdenLuvzCats
278.  22 Qzinator
279.  21 Mormi
280.  20 panicChris
280.  20 RCG
282.  19 White KB
282.  19 F’prime
284.  18 nicb4491
285.  17 nevinscph
286.  16 OriEy
287.  14 HelgeBerlin
287.  14 pszmrh
287.  14 Ayce
290.  12 billyinglis
291.  9 http_Noel
292.  8 gancubethebest
293.  6 Thekowa2134145
294.  5 miosbysk
295.  4 The Cubing Fanatic


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 27, 2022)

295 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 140!

That means our winner this week is *beabernardes!* Congratulations!!


----------

